# Elizabeth coat for girls



## Sewvirgo

There is a beautiful little coat with Russian directions that Google translator churns up into a random word soup.

Does anyone have an English version?

http://www.baby.ru/community/view/125648/forum/post/18480867


----------



## ltyler65

If you know where to get this pattern in English I'd like to know too,please. Thanks, Lynn


----------



## nanciann

That's absolutely gorgeous. Wish I had a little one to knit for. I would knit that up in flash. Well maybe a little slower. LOL.


----------



## Condia

Oh My Goodness, that is just BEAUTIFUL. Now I want the pattern too, lol.


----------



## Irish Kathleen

This is TRULY the most beautiful coat I've ever seen!! I too would like to have an English version of the pattern, if anyone can locate it.


----------



## KnottyMe

I hope you find it because that coat is gorgeous!


----------



## Clarey

Put me on the list for the english pattern on this unbelievably beautiful coat. Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Alanan

This is truly unique and beautiful. I would love to have a copy of this pattern.


----------



## Gmcovey knits

I too would like the information in an English version. This coat is fabulous! I would love to make one. Thanks, MG


----------



## Grand8ma

Wow...wow...wow...


----------



## Ann Heistad

This little coat is stunning. I would like an English interpretation of this as well.


----------



## Sewvirgo

I have asked one of my friends on this forum who is Russian. She is a nursing student though so we may have to wait until she has the time.


----------



## Ruddersrun

I would love to have the English written directions to knit for my year old grand daughter!


----------



## nrskrachet

Beautiful!


----------



## Dcsmith77

I love "spokes" for "needles." Just shows the limitations of computers. They really can't do everything. A beautiful pattern, but an awful lot of work for a 4 year old to spill ice cream on....


----------



## Sarahjane R

I would also love the English instructions for this pattern. It is amazing!


----------



## ParkerEliz

What a beauty


----------



## marilyngf

beautiful wee coat


----------



## scumbugusa

This is beautiful!!! Excellent work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christine 47

This pattern came up last year and someone was trying to figure out the pattern. I can't remember who and I don't know if they did.


----------



## Howdi95

It is lovely.


----------



## christine 47

christine 47 said:


> This pattern came up last year and someone was trying to figure out the pattern. I can't remember who and I don't know if they did.


Just looked back and it was KP member Knittingallore who made her version of this jacket. Subject Double Breasted Swing Coat.


----------



## Knitophile

Although not as elaborate, this one has a good basic shape that you could use as a starting point to develop further into one with cables, double-breasted, etc.
http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/53777460/vintage-knitting-pattern-infant-and?ref=market
It is in Patons Book No. 903 entitled Beehive for Bairns volume 3. However, it would have been in earlier Patons booklets as well. 
Although it is for sale at the link above, I would suggest that anyone who is interested in this pattern write to Yarn Inspirations and ask if it is available in a current publication. If it isn't, there is a good chance they will send you a pdf copy from their archives.


----------



## Katsch

That is gorgeous! I hope you find it.


----------



## run4fittness

I would love to have a copy of the pattern also!


----------



## LenaD

The Russian lady (Эльвинг) says she was influenced by RL when she was knitting that coat. 
She used 650g 100% wool superwash yarn.
I found charts she used.
Aran.








Brades and decorative cable








Diamond (lower one)








cell pattern #16.20


----------



## LenaD

I am not sure how its called in English (seed stitch?), she called it "pearl pattern"- *k1p1* right and wrong side so it alternates.
Knit front and back together. Cast on 334 st an purl 8 rows.
Than: k7, p1, 6st (decorative cable), 1p, 2st pearl pattern, 1p, 9st (big brade), 1p, 2st pearl pattern, 37st(aran), 1p, 2st pearl pattern,1p, 2st pearl pattern, 9st (big brade), p1, 2st pearl pattern, 14st (diamond)1p, 5st pearl pattern, 1p, k6 (cable)1p, 8st pearl pattern, 1p, 6k (cable), 1p, 8st pearl pattern , 1p, 6k (brade)1p, 8st pearl pattern, 1p, 6k (decorative cable), 1p, 8st pearl pattern, 1p, 14st (diamond), 1p, 8 st pearl pattern, 1 p, k6 (decorative brade), 1p, 8st pearl pattern, 1p, k6 (cable), 1p, 8st pearl pattern, 1p, 6k (cable), 1p, 8st pearl pattern, 1p, 6k (cable), 1p, 4st pearl pattern, 1p, 14st (diamond),1p , 2st pearl pattern, 1p, 9k (big brade), 1p, 7st pearl pattern, 1p, 26k, 1p, 5st pearl pattern, 1p, 6k (brade), 1p, 6k.

Cable (6 st): 3/3 every other row.
Decorative cable (6 st): 1st row first 4 st 2/2 to the right, k2. 3rd row: first 4 stitches to the right with last 2 stitches with(4/2).

Continue according to charts. 
After 20 rows every pearl pattern with more than 2st- k2tog last 2 stitches to decrease. Repeat every 14 rows until every pearl pattern has only 2 stitches.
Those 26k- knit on right side and purl on wrong side for 30 rows; 31st row decrease 2 st(1ssk or 1 k2tog on each side). Repeat decrease every 18 rows.
After 28 cm (about 11" ) create armholes. Cast off 4sts in between the first two cables, then close 4 sts between second two cables. Knit every shelf and back separately.

Let me know if it makes sense so far.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Thank you so much Lena! This is a great start and we will just have to go from there. I think I can work it out from the directions and charts. I love it in the cream color just the way she designed it.

We are leaving for 1 week tomorrow so I will begin working on it after that. I can't wait to see it grow into a coat!


----------



## LenaD

The upper back :
Continue knitting by the pattern , close (cast off) on each side on every other row 2 times 2 stitches, 2 times 1 stitch. At the height of 44 cm from the beginning cast off central 22 sts for the neck; then close (cast off)1 st every other row. Knit straight, at the 46 cm from the beginning to close all remaining stitches.
The upper part of the right shoulder:
Continue knitting by the pattern, close 2 times 2 st and 2 times 1 st on each side every other row. After 4 rows from the beginning of armhole (I guess that 5th row): 7k, 1p, next 71sts should be reduced by knitting 2 and 3 stitches as purl to bringing their number to 27sts- coquette, the rest knit by pattern. Then knit coquette(upper front) as pearl pattern.
10 row from the beginning coquette make 2 holes for the buttons at a distance 6.5 cm (15 sts) from each other. 
24 rows from the beginning make another 2 holes.
Knit 6 more rows, then cast off first 27 sts. Then every other row alternately 3sts ,2sts ,2sts ,1st. At a height of 46 cm from the beginning cast off all remaining sts.
Left shoulder- Knit like the right, but without making holes for the buttons. 42 sts coquette also decrease to 27sts.


----------



## Sagarika

Put me also in the list for the pattern. Can anyone redesign it for an adult?


----------



## Mags1956

Beautiful coat for a little girl.


----------



## jasann100

But wouldn't she look so beautiful in this gorgeous coat. I would love the English instructions please!!!


----------



## Hudson

The 'gasp' you just heard was from me admiring that beautiful coat...wonder if I can figure that out from charts and what LenaD has written. Wow, it is impressive.


----------



## maryannn

What an adorable coat. Love the pattern.


----------



## nissa

That is a beautiful coat.


----------



## sewlee

Phenomenal beauty!


----------



## cydneyjo

That is a gorgeous coat. Looks like it's fleece-lined, as well.


----------



## Reavers

I'd like a copy too please. I have two great, great nieces to knit for.


----------



## dransom42

I'd love to make this for my granddaughter too if the pattern is ever available please


----------



## Reavers

I'd like a copy too please. I have two great, great nieces to knit for.


----------



## ERobin5464

Would love an English pattern too. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Nancyn

It is beautiful. I wonder what the size is? I saw what Lena wrote but can not figure out sizing.


----------



## JeanneHolmes

That coat is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PaulaP

Please put me on the list to receive the instructions in English.


----------



## laurie4

wow what nice work


----------



## WVMaryBeth

I am joining the crowd. This is a lovely coat and I would love an English version!


----------



## OmaForFour

Add me to the list for a better translation or a copy of the pattern.


----------



## golfing nana

May ask for a copy as well? Or at least a link to where I can find/purchase the pattern? Thank you, the coat is beautiful!


----------



## Dlclose

spinlouet said:


> Oh My Goodness, that is just BEAUTIFUL. Now I want the pattern too, lol.


I'm with you only in English! Love how sweet it looks!


----------



## beaz

This is what I come up with:

Coat "Elizabeth" by Ralph Lauren model. At the age of 3.5 - 4 years (an increase of about 100 cm) Materials: 650g Candy from Vita, spokes &#8470; 3.5. Patterns: See below. Pearl binding. 1 p. - 1 lits.p., 1 WS. § 2 p. - 1 individuals. § 1 izn.p. The density of individuals. surface of 25 x 37 § p. = 10 x 10 cm shelves and back knitted single blade. Dial 334 sts, knit 8 rows garter st (all claim WS. All p.) Next knit trail. as follows: 7 persons. § 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 37 § Scheme central Arana, paragraph 2 zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 5 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 4 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 7 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 26 lits.p. (License expanse), 1 WS. § 5 § zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 6 lits.p. (Spit), 1 WS. § 6 lits.p. Next knit according to the schemes. 20 p. Pearl mating areas that contain more than 2 sts, cut each side to claim 1 Repeat every 14 p., bringing all parts of pearl knit to 2 sts (last 2 sections framing persons. surface, bring up to 3 § ) In this section on the front surface of cut 1 st each side after 30 p., then cut every 18 p. until the coquette. At 28 cm from the start of the trail issue armhole. way: close 4 in between the first two bundles, then close 4 sts between second two bundles. Knit every shelf and back separately. The upper back: Continue knitting by the pattern, closing on each side on every other row 2 times 2 sts 2 times 1 st At the height of 44 cm from the start of registration for the neck to close the central claim 22 further on each side close to the every other row 2 times for 1 sts right at the height of 46 cm from the beginning to close the remaining sts. The upper part of the right front: Continue knitting by the pattern, covering each side on every other row 2 times 2 sts, 2 × 1 pt After 4 rows from the beginning of armhole begin placing coquette trail. as follows: 7 persons. § 1 WS. paragraph, the following paragraph 71 should be reduced provyazyvaya WS. 2 and 3, etc., bringing their number to 27, subsection remaining sts on pattern. Next coquette fit zhemch. viscous. 10 p. from the beginning coquette make 2 holes for the buttons at a distance 6.5 cm (15 point) from each other. 24 p. repeat from start yoke hole. Another 6 p. issue throat closed at the beginning of p. 27p., Then every 2-m p. alternately n 3, paragraph 2, subsection 2, paragraph 1, knit and chat at a height of 46 cm from the beginning of the close-knit remaining sts left upper part of the shelf: Knit like the right shelf, but without making holes for the buttons. Plot coquette (42 §) also bring to claim 27 Sleeve: Dial 87 sts, knit 8 rows garter st (all claim WS. All p.) Next knit trail. as follows: § 6 zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 10 paragraph on a "small diamonds", 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 9 persons. paragraph (large braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 10 paragraph on a "small diamonds", 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings. Knit schemes, with over 16 p. from the beginning of schemes to reduce by 1 st each side zhemch sites. matings (except the first and last), repeat reduction even after 16 p. After 17 cm from the start of mating added every 8th district. 4 x 1 st each side sleeves provyazyvaya their zhemch. viscous. After 27 cm from the beginning of armhole issue, closing with each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 3, 2n., 1H., 1H., 1P. Knit 10 p. directly. Next close to each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 3, 4p., 5p., 6n, 7 § Close the remaining loop. Second sleeve fit similarly. Assembly: Run the shoulder seams. Sew sleeves and sew them into the armholes. Sew buttons. Land on the edges of the front surface of the coat bend on the wrong side and on the reverse hem. If desired, sew lining. Oformenie neck and collar: On the edge of the neck loop and dial face knit stitch 8 p. Bend on the wrong side and on the reverse hem. On the inner side of the spout lift loops short edge 6 cm to each side and zhemch knit collar. viscous. After 14 rows close to each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 1, 2n., 3p., 4p. Raise each closed loop with the rounded portion of the collar and connecting with the remaining loops collar knit piping persons. stitch. After 4 series change spokes on number 6 and knit one row. Back to the spokes &#8470; 3.5 and knit 4 more number of persons. surface. Fold in half along the central harness row and hem from the inside of the collar. Bow. In the area of &#8203;&#8203;the waist at the back lift 11 item (see photo) and knit them on tape track. as follows: 2 persons. § 7 § zhemch. matings, 2 persons. § Continue to a length of about 36 cm, closed. On the other hand a similar tie tape. Tie a ribbon bow 2 and quietly fix it a few stitches. Patterns: Large Spit (pattern number 56) harness. Tally to six persons. loops, crosses 3/3 on every other row. Fantasy tourniquet. Fit to claim 6, in the 1st district. crossed right the first 4 loops (2/2), in the 3rd district. crossed right last 2 loops with the first 4 loops (2/4). Repeat these 4 rows. On both sides of a central lozenge dorsally fancy strands run in a mirror image. Central Aran. Diamond (pattern number 88) Kos (lateral elements of the pattern number 43) Small diamonds (pattern on the sleeves) Use the diagram &#8470; 16.20, only one knit rapport, framing the sides of one individual. paragraph (paragraph 10 total) All other item inside the rhombus purl. _________________club.osinka.ru/topic-19123? & start = 1065


----------



## Condia

Thank you for going to so much trouble to translate but I still can't follow the pattern, If it can be made plainer in English I would also love to have it. Thanks


----------



## Reavers

Hi, I found the same pattern, but it is still double dutch. I need it to be a normal aran pattern, written in English


----------



## gigi 722

Beautiful coat. Good luck getting the pattern in English.


----------



## Condia

Me too.. Still need it written in English



Reavers said:


> Hi, I found the same pattern, but it is still double dutch. I need it to be a normal aran pattern, written in English


----------



## Jagriffith

Sewvirgo said:


> There is a beautiful little coat with Russian directions that Google translator churns up into a random word soup.
> 
> Does anyone have an English version?
> 
> http://www.baby.ru/community/view/125648/forum/post/18480867


I would love to have the directions! Please include me?
Joyce


----------



## Jagriffith

spinlouet said:


> Thank you for going to so much trouble to translate but I still can't follow the pattern, If it can be made plainer in English I would also love to have it. Thanks


Same with me. I dont quite understand this.
Joyce


----------



## beaz

Reavers said:


> Hi, I found the same pattern, but it is still double dutch. I need it to be a normal aran pattern, written in English


I know it is very difficult to make out: Google translate works automatically and since there are no paragraphs it is worse. I had another Russian pattern that I couldn't even find the words in the dictionary. Maybe someone would like to go through line by line and make paragraphs. I can take a look later and see what I come up with.


----------



## cathbeasle

Me too


----------



## rderemer

That coat is utterly beautiful - I hope you can make it.


----------



## faigiezipper

OMG.THAT IS GORGEOUS.I HAVE A 7 month old granddaughter and would love to make it for her.


----------



## PauletteB.

Love the coat.


----------



## charlenekbenton

I want the English pattern as well so please add me to the list.


----------



## Rene22

Please put me on the list for the English version. I would like to knit it and then find someone to give it to.Rene22


----------



## brdlvr27

Beautiful and a whole lot of work


----------



## jonibee

Oh...this is really something special..it's beautiful!


----------



## Squiter60

Can I be put on the list for the English version also please &#128037;


----------



## rocketmom

Me too! Me too! I would knit it just because and then find some little girl to wear it or offer it up for a charity fund raiser. It is beautiful!


----------



## momanna

Ohh, this is too beautiful for words.


----------



## Alimac

That is beautiful. Can you please add me to the English version.

Thank you


----------



## grammylynn

Is this for a knitting machine? Makes no sense to me so if there is a pattern out there I too would love it. thanks. Lynn


beaz said:


> This is what I come up with:
> 
> Coat "Elizabeth" by Ralph Lauren model. At the age of 3.5 - 4 years (an increase of about 100 cm) Materials: 650g Candy from Vita, spokes № 3.5. Patterns: See below. Pearl binding. 1 p. - 1 lits.p., 1 WS. § 2 p. - 1 individuals. § 1 izn.p. The density of individuals. surface of 25 x 37 § p. = 10 x 10 cm shelves and back knitted single blade. Dial 334 sts, knit 8 rows garter st (all claim WS. All p.) Next knit trail. as follows: 7 persons. § 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 37 § Scheme central Arana, paragraph 2 zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 5 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 4 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 7 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 26 lits.p. (License expanse), 1 WS. § 5 § zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 6 lits.p. (Spit), 1 WS. § 6 lits.p. Next knit according to the schemes. 20 p. Pearl mating areas that contain more than 2 sts, cut each side to claim 1 Repeat every 14 p., bringing all parts of pearl knit to 2 sts (last 2 sections framing persons. surface, bring up to 3 § ) In this section on the front surface of cut 1 st each side after 30 p., then cut every 18 p. until the coquette. At 28 cm from the start of the trail issue armhole. way: close 4 in between the first two bundles, then close 4 sts between second two bundles. Knit every shelf and back separately. The upper back: Continue knitting by the pattern, closing on each side on every other row 2 times 2 sts 2 times 1 st At the height of 44 cm from the start of registration for the neck to close the central claim 22 further on each side close to the every other row 2 times for 1 sts right at the height of 46 cm from the beginning to close the remaining sts. The upper part of the right front: Continue knitting by the pattern, covering each side on every other row 2 times 2 sts, 2 × 1 pt After 4 rows from the beginning of armhole begin placing coquette trail. as follows: 7 persons. § 1 WS. paragraph, the following paragraph 71 should be reduced provyazyvaya WS. 2 and 3, etc., bringing their number to 27, subsection remaining sts on pattern. Next coquette fit zhemch. viscous. 10 p. from the beginning coquette make 2 holes for the buttons at a distance 6.5 cm (15 point) from each other. 24 p. repeat from start yoke hole. Another 6 p. issue throat closed at the beginning of p. 27p., Then every 2-m p. alternately n 3, paragraph 2, subsection 2, paragraph 1, knit and chat at a height of 46 cm from the beginning of the close-knit remaining sts left upper part of the shelf: Knit like the right shelf, but without making holes for the buttons. Plot coquette (42 §) also bring to claim 27 Sleeve: Dial 87 sts, knit 8 rows garter st (all claim WS. All p.) Next knit trail. as follows: § 6 zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 10 paragraph on a "small diamonds", 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 9 persons. paragraph (large braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 10 paragraph on a "small diamonds", 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings. Knit schemes, with over 16 p. from the beginning of schemes to reduce by 1 st each side zhemch sites. matings (except the first and last), repeat reduction even after 16 p. After 17 cm from the start of mating added every 8th district. 4 x 1 st each side sleeves provyazyvaya their zhemch. viscous. After 27 cm from the beginning of armhole issue, closing with each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 3, 2n., 1H., 1H., 1P. Knit 10 p. directly. Next close to each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 3, 4p., 5p., 6n, 7 § Close the remaining loop. Second sleeve fit similarly. Assembly: Run the shoulder seams. Sew sleeves and sew them into the armholes. Sew buttons. Land on the edges of the front surface of the coat bend on the wrong side and on the reverse hem. If desired, sew lining. Oformenie neck and collar: On the edge of the neck loop and dial face knit stitch 8 p. Bend on the wrong side and on the reverse hem. On the inner side of the spout lift loops short edge 6 cm to each side and zhemch knit collar. viscous. After 14 rows close to each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 1, 2n., 3p., 4p. Raise each closed loop with the rounded portion of the collar and connecting with the remaining loops collar knit piping persons. stitch. After 4 series change spokes on number 6 and knit one row. Back to the spokes № 3.5 and knit 4 more number of persons. surface. Fold in half along the central harness row and hem from the inside of the collar. Bow. In the area of ​​the waist at the back lift 11 item (see photo) and knit them on tape track. as follows: 2 persons. § 7 § zhemch. matings, 2 persons. § Continue to a length of about 36 cm, closed. On the other hand a similar tie tape. Tie a ribbon bow 2 and quietly fix it a few stitches. Patterns: Large Spit (pattern number 56) harness. Tally to six persons. loops, crosses 3/3 on every other row. Fantasy tourniquet. Fit to claim 6, in the 1st district. crossed right the first 4 loops (2/2), in the 3rd district. crossed right last 2 loops with the first 4 loops (2/4). Repeat these 4 rows. On both sides of a central lozenge dorsally fancy strands run in a mirror image. Central Aran. Diamond (pattern number 88) Kos (lateral elements of the pattern number 43) Small diamonds (pattern on the sleeves) Use the diagram № 16.20, only one knit rapport, framing the sides of one individual. paragraph (paragraph 10 total) All other item inside the rhombus purl. _________________club.osinka.ru/topic-19123? & start = 1065


----------



## annalee15

would also like the english version of this pattern. Beautiful Coat


----------



## littletreasure

Count me in for an English version - cost no problem.


----------



## elsie lacey

Truly an heirloom piece!!!!! Directions, please.


----------



## London Girl

Found this one which could maybe be adapted to look more like the original?

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/54704588/vintage-knitting-pattern-infant-and?ref=market


----------



## k2p2ssk

OMG - truly georgous, an heirloom to be kept safe for future generations.


----------



## lynnlassiter

ooh! that is gorgeous!


----------



## lynten

I would love the english version. Please add me to your list. Thanks!


----------



## Lafemmefran

Would love the pattern in English for this beautiful coat.


----------



## Dornar

I will knit this coat for my granddaughter when a pattern translation is available in English. It surely seems worth it to the knitting community if someone would kindly do the labor to translate this for us?


----------



## Reavers

Not a patch on the Elizabeth coat


----------



## RuthieB

I would like the pattern too, please!!!


----------



## Kaiess

Lafemmefran said:


> Would love the pattern in English for this beautiful coat.


Me too please!


----------



## buckles

I would appreciate having the English written directions to knit the coat for my grand niece. Thank you.


----------



## pamgillies1

I would also love an English pattern version.


----------



## Candykiss02

I have a dear friend who's German . I'll look into this for you.. If I get the translation, i can email it to you . you can contact me at (address removed) I'll call my friend tomorrow ..


----------



## Candykiss02

I'm so sorry , I just noticed you said Russian not German. I wish I could help you but i don't know anyone who speaks Russian..


----------



## Goofy2

Please, I would lovean English copy! I do not have "little ones" in the family, but knit "special occasion children's clothes" for our fall fair. So much fun to make little things again. All profits go back to activities for all the residents of the retirement community.  :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Deb1007

Please send the English instructions to me also. So beautiful!


----------



## LenaD

I translated everything she had available to knit the body of the coat, and I found charts she used.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-2.html#5084590


----------



## gma11331

I can just see that on my 4 y/o great-GD.


----------



## beaz

Alright ladies: this is the best that I can do. I have not been able to find the pattern book that is used for their Russian numbered stitches. Please see attachment.


----------



## JRL

OMG is that beautiful!!!


----------



## Irish Kathleen

Lena ~ Thank you for your efforts. I hope to find time to utilize your translations.


----------



## Reavers

Thank you! seed stitch is moss stitch in England, thanks again,


----------



## sewlee

beaz said:


> Alright ladies: this is the best that I can do. I have not been able to find the pattern book that is used for their Russian numbered stitches. Please see attachment.


Wow! You are very productive.


----------



## LenaD

You are welcome. Hope it helps you to get started.
Unfortunately it wasn't very detailed. In Russia we barely ever use written pattern, mostly charts. Plus each and every one of us adapts projects to yarn, needles and body shape. So there is no reason for Russians to write long and detailed instructions.:lol:

P.S. I wrote a letter to Tanya and asked if she would like to write a more detailed instruction.

*beaz*, Google may not translate it, or it translates in something that doesn't make any sense. I've learned it when I was trying to translate English patterns to Russian. :-(


----------



## Reavers

Thank you. I love traditional items for children, this one is especially gorgeous.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lovely coat.
Thanks Lena for the translating efforts.



LenaD said:


> You are welcome. Hope it helps you to get started.
> Unfortunately it wasn't very detailed. In Russia we barely ever use written pattern, mostly charts. Plus each and every one of us adapts projects to yarn, needles and body shape. So there is no reason for Russians to write long and detailed instructions.:lol:
> 
> P.S. I wrote a letter to Tanya and asked if she would like to write a more detailed instruction.
> 
> *beaz*, Google may not translate it, or it translates in something that doesn't make any sense. I've learned it when I was trying to translate English patterns to Russian. :-(


----------



## Louisew

Me too please! Beautiful.


----------



## Needlesgalore

What a beautiful coat! The Russians have such beautiful patterns, wish they would translate them into English.


----------



## heathercheryl

Gorgeous little coat...would be perfect for a dressed up little girl. I remember having a new Spring coat every year in time for Easter. I would love to find the instructions in English too! The search is on!!!


----------



## heathercheryl

Candykiss02 said:


> I have a dear friend who's German . I'll look into this for you.. If I get the translation, i can email it to you . you can contact me at [email protected] I'll call my friend tomorrow ..


I would love the English translation too, if you can get it.


----------



## golfing nana

Thank you, LenaD! I am hoping to start the coat in early June...too many obligations until then to give it the time and concentration it will need (for me, anyway!)
If anyone does start it sooner, can you post your progress along the way? It is sooo beautiful, I think it's a real hierloom item.
Again, thank you LenaD.


----------



## Nancyn

Lena, 

thank you for all of your effort in translating this pattern. I am hoping some of the experienced Knitters on KP will give it a try and then maybe, us less experienced might have a shot. it is certainly beautiful!


----------



## nmclaire

What a beautiful coat! Every girl would be proud to own one.


----------



## heathercheryl

LenaD said:


> You are welcome. Hope it helps you to get started.
> Unfortunately it wasn't very detailed. In Russia we barely ever use written pattern, mostly charts. Plus each and every one of us adapts projects to yarn, needles and body shape. So there is no reason for Russians to write long and detailed instructions.:lol:
> 
> P.S. I wrote a letter to Tanya and asked if she would like to write a more detailed instruction.
> 
> *beaz*, Google may not translate it, or it translates in something that doesn't make any sense. I've learned it when I was trying to translate English patterns to Russian. :-(


Thank you, Lena. I really appreciate your translation. Will "study" it for a while before I begin. Hopefully your friend Tanya can add more.


----------



## Vshort

What a gorgeous little coat. You might as well add me to the growing list of people that want the English translation. Pleeeeease and thank you.


----------



## eqnancy

add me to the list if the english version is ever found...everyone's little girl deserves such a beautiful coat


----------



## Lndyf9

That is beautiful.


----------



## Chris1953

Please put me on the list for the translation for this coat also. It is absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Kiwiflynn

That is truly beautiful.


----------



## Diane1945

I also would like the pattern please.


----------



## Chris1953

I don't understand. Has the pattern been found?


----------



## fran the florist

It looks lovely, please add me to the list!! Frances


----------



## Chris1953

I have a 12 week old great niece and would really like to have this pattern along with everyone else.


----------



## Chris1953

Thank you. Though I am new to knitting, I will assuredly leanr THIS!


----------



## bluestocking

I also would LOVE to have directions in English - this coat is so lovely!


----------



## maryladominicana

This is beautiful. If you find the pattern in Eng. please share information.


----------



## grd3

Please put me on the list to receive the instructions in English. Thank you


----------



## jaml

Thank you so much for the tanslation. I would love to see if I can make the coat. It is beautiful!


----------



## meyersa0

So beautiful. I'd love to have the pattern too!


----------



## MrsBearstalker

WOW! That is so beautiful! Add me to the list of those who don't know where to get an English version of that coat pattern but would love to have it.


----------



## mum of 11

love a pattern too


----------



## caat

Seems like everyone wants a translation, including me. Wish my grandmother was still alive. She was from Russia.


----------



## AussieKnitWit

Please add me to the list for pattern in English. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl

include me too please


----------



## dunnville89

I am always searching patterns online and find that those I like most are written in other languages. Many of them are on Ravelry and I wish there was a way to have them translated. I love the baby patterns in Phildar yarns and they are all in French. I hesitate to buy them because I don't know if I can trust the translations 
I have pinned the coat you show - I just love it!


----------



## Gramma Bunny

OMG, does the Queen know that this coat is missing from the castle? It is truly fit for a princess or Carolyn Kennedy when she was little. This belongs in a museum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where did you find that pattern? It's utterly fabulous.


----------



## maxjrl

Would love English instructions as well. The coat is just gorgeous!


----------



## Peggy S.

I'd love the pattern too.


----------



## anjoda

Please add me to the list for an English version of the pattern. This is the most beautiful coat that I have ever seen.
Thanks so much.


----------



## heathercheryl

dunnville89 said:


> I am always searching patterns online and find that those I like most are written in other languages. Many of them are on Ravelry and I wish there was a way to have them translated. I love the baby patterns in Phildar yarns and they are all in French. I hesitate to buy them because I don't know if I can trust the translations
> I have pinned the coat you show - I just love it!


You might post the French ones here. I know many Canadians speak French so a good translation would be easy to get.


----------



## Sperson

I would love to have the pattern in English also. It is beautiful!


----------



## dunnville89

heathercheryl said:


> You might post the French ones here. I know many Canadians speak French so a good translation would be easy to get.


thank you. I have a niece who is fluent in French but she lives in New Hampshire. I'll try purchasing one pattern and posting it.


----------



## joanh8060

Don't you just look at that and wonder who designed it? Gorgeous! Such a combination of patterns producing texture galore! Politically we probably aren't real happy with russia right now but the knitters get my respect1 Joan 8060


----------



## Condia

I can knit just about anything if I have ROW by ROW instructions, my eyes are not good enough to handle charts. I can't just take a pattern and "Adapt" it to fit other designs. I know some of you are very blessed to be able to do this. If at any point anyone gets the pattern with Row by Row instructions please put me on the want list. Thanks so much for the efforts of those who have tried to translate the pattern.


----------



## Rene22

I would just like to thank the lady who is trying to translate the coat pattern for us. I am sure there is A lady out there who will know just what we want. Iwould love to knit one even though I have no one in mind to give it to. I just like the challenge. Rene22


----------



## rosemarya

Wish I could speak russian!!!


----------



## Bernadette F

LenaD said:


> I translated everything she had available to knit the body of the coat, and I found charts she used.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-2.html#5084590


Thank you Lena for going to all that trouble for us. I do appreciate the time and effort you put into this.


----------



## lovelandjanice

thank you for your help on this beautiful pattern. Need to take deep breath and remember Elizabeth Zimmerman did not give a lot of detail on her patterns, and I have made it through several of them. --- so when I have time, will take a stab at this beautiful pattern. I have printed all I have found on it and will put aside for later.


----------



## loubroy

Please add me to the list of those wanting the English version of the pattern. That is gorgeous.


----------



## debg

ok, It is beautiful. Please add me too.


----------



## loubroy

Thank you Lena. That was a challenge as knitting it will be but I love a challenge.


----------



## Ros Tyler

What a magnificent garment - a true work of art. I don't think I would attempt it as I have twin granddaughters and value my sanity!


----------



## Janicesei

AMAZING !!!!

Don't need a pattern, can't knit any where as good as that, so will sit back and admire.

Beautiful job!


----------



## blessedinMO

Gorgeous!


----------



## julieahanobi

I would love a copy in english also it is a lovely coat


----------



## lydican

I too would love an English version that is just gorgeous


----------



## heathercheryl

lovelandjanice said:


> thank you for your help on this beautiful pattern. Need to take deep breath and remember Elizabeth Zimmerman did not give a lot of detail on her patterns, and I have made it through several of them. --- so when I have time, will take a stab at this beautiful pattern. I have printed all I have found on it and will put aside for later.


THAT's the spirit!


----------



## heathercheryl

joanh8060 said:


> Don't you just look at that and wonder who designed it? , Gorgeous! Such a combination of patterns producing texture galore! Politically we probably aren't real happy with russia right now but the knitters get my respect1 Joan 8060


Interesting that you said that. When I google-searched the image looking for a possible English pattern, the name "Ralph Lauren model" kept coming up. This coat is outstanding; I wonder if those Russian ladies copied it from RL?


----------



## Noreen

Thanks for all your hard work Lena - that is a gorgeous coat. Russia is just one of many countries that the knitters do not write out in detail how they knitted something, they learn how to knit and crochet in an entirely different way to us in North America and a lot of their knitting or crocheting has been passed down from generation to generation with never a written pattern. They have the ability to see and copy it into a work of art because that is how they learned and they always use charts too


----------



## disgo

Amazing how many of you must have not done an Aran stitch pattern with multiple cables, diamonds, background fillers etc. That is why Zimmerman never included a lot in her patterns because you were supposed to have conquered her stitch patterns in her numerous books on stitch patterns. Used to make samples just like in design school to have to compare to the directions/photos in her books.

Being OCD and not a fan of RL I wonder why the center back motif doesn't match the center front like in "normal" Aran work and noticed the outer stitch patterns aren't the mirror image of the opposite side like they should be.

Why is there a front extension when its already double breasted? Why aren't the sleeves tapered instead of the "stretched out-worn" look of the ones in the picture? Did they not know how to decrease in Aran stitches? Why is it lined since the sleeves show no sign of a tailored lined sleeve?


----------



## Irish Kathleen

disgo said:


> Amazing how many of you must have not done an Aran stitch pattern with multiple cables, diamonds, background fillers etc. That is why Zimmerman never included a lot in her patterns because you were supposed to have conquered her stitch patterns in her numerous books on stitch patterns. Used to make samples just like in design school to have to compare to the directions/photos in her books.
> 
> Being OCD and not a fan of RL I wonder why the center back motif doesn't match the center front like in "normal" Aran work and noticed the outer stitch patterns aren't the mirror image of the opposite side like they should be.
> 
> Why is there a front extension when its already double breasted? Why aren't the sleeves tapered instead of the "stretched out-worn" look of the ones in the picture? Did they not know how to decrease in Aran stitches? Why is it lined since the sleeves show no sign of a tailored lined sleeve?


Hmmmmm sounds rather critical. I choose to admire another's creativity and look at the world through a more positive prism.


----------



## missmarychristine

Me too!


----------



## brdlvr27

Yep me too!!!


----------



## Jeanie L

Thank you Lena for all the hard work you have gone thru..I also would love to have the pattern in English..I'ts sure is a beautiful coat..


----------



## blessedinMO

IMHO only, maybe the knitter just knit this coat, like Leonardo painting one painting with no need to document the piece of art.


----------



## yona

Please add me to the list if it can be translated to a written English pattern. Charts are too stressful on my eyes.


----------



## LenaD

*heathercheryl*, yes RL had a collection with similar coats . Author give a credits to RL when she presented her coat.


----------



## heathercheryl

LenaD said:


> *heathercheryl*, yes RL had a collection with similar coats . Author give a credits to RL when she presented her coat.


Thanks Lena!  I think my head is starting to spin! But, I am determined to make this coat for my granddaughter. She is almost 2 months old now so I have time to work it out in my head and on the needles.


----------



## kiwi11

Thank you Beaz- wonderful job of translation and this is a special pattern


----------



## Kaiess

dunnville89 said:


> I love the baby patterns in Phildar yarns and they are all in French. I hesitate to buy them because I don't know if I can trust the translations.


Have a look on ebay.co.uk there are many there in English and also they are sold in the UK so some of the UK sites might have them.


----------



## Kaiess

disgo said:


> Why is it lined since the sleeves show no sign of a tailored lined sleeve?


I don't think it *is* lined. I think it's just fabric tucked into the neck for the sake of the photograph.


----------



## Reavers

I have some old Phildar books in English, I think a couple are baby / children.


----------



## Hilary4

Delicious little coat - thank you for your efforts, Lena.


----------



## beadknitter

Hi, please put me on the list, my precious little granddaughter is 13months & I can just see her in it.


----------



## Reavers

I have two friends, both with friends who are Russian translators, the pattern has been forwarded to them to see if they can help.


----------



## disgo

Irish Kathleen said:


> Hmmmmm sounds rather critical. I choose to admire another's creativity and look at the world through a more positive prism.


That is what I did by pointing out what to focus on rather than just depending on a pattern. Otherwise I could have really torn the design apart like my couture instructor--I know that many of you watch the reality design programs on TV.

For those that are sensitive or allergic to wool the lining technique was used a lot in the day when only wool was available, especially in children's clothing. How many other photos can you show me that have fabric "stuffed inside"--usually it is used to duplicate the human form or draped over a design dummy like I do a lot.

Sorry if I don't understand why you are all wanting a pattern rather than trying to create a fabric itself. There are a myriad of double breasted coats that can be used for the basic foundation with the possibilities of applying any Aran stitch pattern you like. That is how many Euro-Asian knitters/seamstresses do this so why not learn from them. Even if you get a literal translation into English you would still find things that "don't" make sense in the pattern. Do you still need someone to hold your hand when you walk or training wheels on your bike? Time to think outside the box and develop a whole new realm that is available to you.

If I hadn't have sat patiently with my dyslexic mind and looked at the illustrations of how tatting was done I would have never learned and found how really simple it is. You therefore aren't looking at the issue through a positive prism since you would have just picked up a pair of needles and some yarn for the first time, gauged perfectly and made a sweater without any mistakes.

Sorry its been a hard time just loosing a close friend to a stroke on Wednesday, a younger brother in ICU and another friend that is comatose now from her sixth stroke. I'm just trying to help those that might want to do a similar garment without posting pages of pleading requests.


----------



## Kaiess

disgo said:


> Sorry if I don't understand why you are all wanting a pattern rather than trying to create a fabric itself. There are a myriad of double breasted coats that can be used for the basic foundation with the possibilities of applying any Aran stitch pattern you like.


Maybe you haven't condidered that there are many people on this forum who don't necessarily have the self-confidence or ability to be visual that you have? Or even the time to sit and experiment.

I have masses of patience, plus some ability and experience, so could probably do as you suggest but if the pattern becomes available I would like it nevertheless. I do a lot of other creative activities so I am always occupied.


----------



## nanamarion1

I want to be included in the pattern request. Thanks.


----------



## Noreen

disgo said:


> Sorry if I don't understand why you are all wanting a pattern rather than trying to create a fabric itself. There are a myriad of double breasted coats that can be used for the basic foundation with the possibilities of applying any Aran stitch pattern you like. That is how many Euro-Asian knitters/seamstresses do this so why not learn from them. Even if you get a literal translation into English you would still find things that "don't" make sense in the pattern. Do you still need someone to hold your hand when you walk or training wheels on your bike? Time to think outside the box and develop a whole new realm that is available to
> 
> disgo not everyone has the time or ability to do what you are suggesting, it would be wonderful if we all did  as I stated previously we learned how to knit and crochet in a totally different way - by following written patterns not by thinking outside the box as you call it  Do I have ability to do what you are suggesting - most definitely, and I have done it for a couple of small projects and a couple of things I wanted to make for family that I couldn't find a pattern to suit.
> Personally I much prefer having a pattern that I can follow than spending hours upon hours designing a pattern. I enjoyed designing the things that I did, but much prefer to spend my time knitting or crocheting the items I want to make for friends and family.


----------



## natc

I too would love to have this pattern. i have tried to find it in English but have unsuccessful so if anyone else finds it please send info. Thanks


----------



## dunnville89

Kaiess said:


> Have a look on ebay.co.uk there are many there in English and also they are sold in the UK so some of the UK sites might have them.


Thank you for this information. I will do that.


----------



## Condia

Nicely put Noreen, I am not sure I would have been so kind if I had remarked to disgo's condescending comment. We are all at different levels here from brand new beginners to very experienced knitters. And you mention that we have learned differently by reading patterns rather than just designing is very correct. Thank you for your post.



Noreen said:


> disgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I don't understand why you are all wanting a pattern rather than trying to create a fabric itself. There are a myriad of double breasted coats that can be used for the basic foundation with the possibilities of applying any Aran stitch pattern you like. That is how many Euro-Asian knitters/seamstresses do this so why not learn from them. Even if you get a literal translation into English you would still find things that "don't" make sense in the pattern. Do you still need someone to hold your hand when you walk or training wheels on your bike? Time to think outside the box and develop a whole new realm that is available to
> 
> disgo not everyone has the time or ability to do what you are suggesting, it would be wonderful if we all did  as I stated previously we learned how to knit and crochet in a totally different way - by following written patterns not by thinking outside the box as you call it  Do I have ability to do what you are suggesting - most definitely, and I have done it for a couple of small projects and a couple of things I wanted to make for family that I couldn't find a pattern to suit.
> Personally I much prefer having a pattern that I can follow than spending hours upon hours designing a pattern. I enjoyed designing the things that I did, but much prefer to spend my time knitting or crocheting the items I want to make for friends and family.
Click to expand...


----------



## heathercheryl

disgo said:


> Do you still need someone to hold your hand when you walk or training wheels on your bike? Time to think outside the box and develop a whole new realm that is available to you . . .
> 
> . . . Sorry its been a hard time just loosing a close friend to a stroke on Wednesday, a younger brother in ICU and another friend that is comatose now from her sixth stroke. I'm just trying to help those that might want to do a similar garment without posting pages of pleading requests.


I am so sorry for your loss of a close friend and for your distress over another friend who is comatose. How sad this is for you.

I am sure you have heard this before--sometimes we do not realize how our words come across when writing. We do not know what your tone is (although I am sure it is kind) and we cannot see your facial expression as you "speak" to us in a post. And we were not aware of the terrible sadness in your life right now.

Most of us have learned to work with patterns but you see creating fabric a different way--you are an artist.  If the postings annoy you, just "unwatch" the topic. Take care; peace to you.


----------



## nannygoat

This is just beautiful!!


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Found this one which could maybe be adapted to look more like the original?
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/54704588/vintage-knitting-pattern-infant-and?ref=market


Sorry, didn't realise someone had already posted this link!!


----------



## sanditoes48

That coat is just gorgeous. Would like the pattern also......


----------



## Elaine3975

That is so beautiful and I'm hoping for a GD this time around, but feeling it will be a boy. I'd love to have this pattern too. Who knows could have a GGD in the future. So I would love an english version also of this pattern.


----------



## ramram0003

Here is what my computer translated it as:

Coat "Elizabeth" by Ralph Lauren model. At the age of 3.5 - 4 years (an increase of about 100 cm) Materials: 650g Candy from Vita, spokes &#8470; 3.5. Patterns: See below. Pearl binding. 1 p. - 1 lits.p., 1 WS. § 2 p. - 1 individuals. § 1 izn.p. The density of individuals. surface of 25 x 37 § p. = 10 x 10 cm shelves and back knitted single blade. Dial 334 sts, knit 8 rows garter st (all claim WS. All p.) Next knit trail. as follows: 7 persons. § 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 37 § Scheme central Arana, paragraph 2 zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 5 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (fancy harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 8 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (harness), 1 WS. § 4 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 14 paragraph on a "diamond", 1 WS. § 2 § zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 9 lits.p. (Large braid), 1 WS. § 7 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 26 lits.p. (License expanse), 1 WS. § 5 § zhemch. matings, 1 izn.p. 6 lits.p. (Spit), 1 WS. § 6 lits.p. Next knit according to the schemes. 20 p. Pearl mating areas that contain more than 2 sts, cut each side to claim 1 Repeat every 14 p., bringing all parts of pearl knit to 2 sts (last 2 sections framing persons. surface, bring up to 3 § ) In this section on the front surface of cut 1 st each side after 30 p., then cut every 18 p. until the coquette. At 28 cm from the start of the trail issue armhole. way: close 4 in between the first two bundles, then close 4 sts between second two bundles. Knit every shelf and back separately. The upper back: Continue knitting by the pattern, closing on each side on every other row 2 times 2 sts 2 times 1 st At the height of 44 cm from the start of registration for the neck to close the central claim 22 further on each side close to the every other row 2 times for 1 sts right at the height of 46 cm from the beginning to close the remaining sts. The upper part of the right front: Continue knitting by the pattern, covering each side on every other row 2 times 2 sts, 2 × 1 pt After 4 rows from the beginning of armhole begin placing coquette trail. as follows: 7 persons. § 1 WS. paragraph, the following paragraph 71 should be reduced provyazyvaya WS. 2 and 3, etc., bringing their number to 27, subsection remaining sts on pattern. Next coquette fit zhemch. viscous. 10 p. from the beginning coquette make 2 holes for the buttons at a distance 6.5 cm (15 point) from each other. 24 p. repeat from start yoke hole. Another 6 p. issue throat closed at the beginning of p. 27p., Then every 2-m p. alternately n 3, paragraph 2, subsection 2, paragraph 1, knit and chat at a height of 46 cm from the beginning of the close-knit remaining sts left upper part of the shelf: Knit like the right shelf, but without making holes for the buttons. Plot coquette (42 §) also bring to claim 27 Sleeve: Dial 87 sts, knit 8 rows garter st (all claim WS. All p.) Next knit trail. as follows: § 6 zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 10 paragraph on a "small diamonds", 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 9 persons. paragraph (large braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 10 paragraph on a "small diamonds", 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings, 1 WS. § 6 persons. paragraph (braid), 1 WS. § 6 § zhemch. matings. Knit schemes, with over 16 p. from the beginning of schemes to reduce by 1 st each side zhemch sites. matings (except the first and last), repeat reduction even after 16 p. After 17 cm from the start of mating added every 8th district. 4 x 1 st each side sleeves provyazyvaya their zhemch. viscous. After 27 cm from the beginning of armhole issue, closing with each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 3, 2n., 1H., 1H., 1P. Knit 10 p. directly. Next close to each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 3, 4p., 5p., 6n, 7 § Close the remaining loop. Second sleeve fit similarly. Assembly: Run the shoulder seams. Sew sleeves and sew them into the armholes. Sew buttons. Land on the edges of the front surface of the coat bend on the wrong side and on the reverse hem. If desired, sew lining. Oformenie neck and collar: On the edge of the neck loop and dial face knit stitch 8 p. Bend on the wrong side and on the reverse hem. On the inner side of the spout lift loops short edge 6 cm to each side and zhemch knit collar. viscous. After 14 rows close to each side every 2 - m p. consistently claim 1, 2n., 3p., 4p. Raise each closed loop with the rounded portion of the collar and connecting with the remaining loops collar knit piping persons. stitch. After 4 series change spokes on number 6 and knit one row. Back to the spokes &#8470; 3.5 and knit 4 more number of persons. surface. Fold in half along the central harness row and hem from the inside of the collar. Bow. In the area of &#8203;&#8203;the waist at the back lift 11 item (see photo) and knit them on tape track. as follows: 2 persons. § 7 § zhemch. matings, 2 persons. § Continue to a length of about 36 cm, closed. On the other hand a similar tie tape. Tie a ribbon bow 2 and quietly fix it a few stitches. Patterns: Large Spit (pattern number 56) harness. Tally to six persons. loops, crosses 3/3 on every other row. Fantasy tourniquet. Fit to claim 6, in the 1st district. crossed right the first 4 loops (2/2), in the 3rd district. crossed right last 2 loops with the first 4 loops (2/4). Repeat these 4 rows. On both sides of a central lozenge dorsally fancy strands run in a mirror image. Central Aran. Diamond (pattern number 88) Kos (lateral elements of the pattern number 43) Small diamonds (pattern on the sleeves) Use the diagram &#8470; 16.20, only one knit rapport, framing the sides of one individual. paragraph (paragraph 10 total) All other item inside the rhombus purl.


----------



## lynn1955

So cute,would also like pattern


----------



## Deb1007

Thank you so much!!! It is just beautiful and what a wonderful gift it will make!


----------



## Judit

Please put me on the list for the pattern, it is beautiful


----------



## 111276

if a pattern turns up i would like to have i, too.


----------



## Knitophile

LenaD said:


> I translated everything she had available to knit the body of the coat, and I found charts she used.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-2.html#5084590


Thanks LenaD. The charts and instructions are a good starting point. I hope that an experienced knitter will knit a similar coat and post a picture on this site.


----------



## Gloria Harris

What a stunner !!!!!!!!! I love it, the little bow on back is perfect !
Gloria Harris ,N.Z.


----------



## MASHEPP

disgo said:


> (Sorry if I don't understand why you are all wanting a pattern rather than trying to create a fabric itself. There are a myriad of double breasted coats that can be used for the basic foundation with the possibilities of applying any Aran stitch pattern you like. That is how many Euro-Asian knitters/seamstresses do this so why not learn from them. Even if you get a literal translation into English you would still find things that "don't" make sense in the pattern. Do you still need someone to hold your hand when you walk or training wheels on your bike? Time to think outside the box and develop a whole new realm that is available to you.)
> 
> You have a valid point. The first thing that came to my mind was that since the charts were there, it was the perfect place to start in making this up. This beautiful little coat is obviously going to be difficult to knit and not for the feint of heart whether there is and English version or not. I agree the best thing to do is find a pattern for a similarly shaped coat to use as a template and chart out the cable designs yourself instead of asking a fellow KPer to do it for you. All I need is to tell my DS to hurry up and give me a granddaughter! Go for it.


----------



## blessedinMO

MASHEPP said:


> disgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if I don't understand why you are all wanting a pattern rather than trying to create a fabric itself. There are a myriad of double breasted coats that can be used for the basic foundation with the possibilities of applying any Aran stitch pattern you like. That is how many Euro-Asian knitters/seamstresses do this so why not learn from them. Even if you get a literal translation into English you would still find things that "don't" make sense in the pattern. Do you still need someone to hold your hand when you walk or training wheels on your bike? Time to think outside the box and develop a whole new realm that is available to you.)
> 
> You have a valid point. The first thing that came to my mind was that since the charts were there, it was the perfect place to start in making this up. This beautiful little coat is obviously going to be difficult to knit and not for the feint of heart whether there is and English version or not. I agree the best thing to do is find a pattern for a similarly shaped coat to use as a template and chart out the cable designs yourself instead of asking a fellow KPer to do it for you. All I need is to tell my DS to hurry up and give me a granddaughter! Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> The complexity of the project is my challenge, and if help in interpreting the puzzle is available, I will be a happy knitter. I would much rather try and replicate that particular beauty than to settle for something less challenging and not so pleasing to my senses. And the KPers are wonderful about helping each other with their problems (as I have proof for from this past weeks help to me from hundreds of my friends here).
Click to expand...


----------



## brdlvr27

Well - I have to say that I seldom read charts and I certainly don't know how to chart anything out - especially cables. For those of you who can - bless you - but I am not that talented and will wait for a good and caring human on this site (I know there are some) to help the rest of us out. For those of you that can - I'm really glad to know you don't need a helping hand - for me - I do need a helping hand and I have no problem in admitting it.


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Amazing coat-we'd all love to try and make it,but some of us just aren't talented enough to try and "fill in the blanks." Thanks to the ladies that went to so much trouble to do just that. Unfortunately some of us just need to be led by the hand through something that intricate. Lots of luck to the brave souls that will try and duplicate such a masterpiece!


----------



## disgo

Granted that would require math to figure out the number of stitches needed for the Aran stitch pattern repeats to fit into the number needed to create the torso/skirt sections.

I was hoping some would get my subtle hint that this jacket pictured is made from a sweater body sections and is sewn together on a machine--note please the applied edge to the peter pan collar is not the same fabric stitch used on the collar itself. Have you seen such a perfectly rounded collar with another stitch edge before of knitting?
That would be the ultimate of picked up stitches! There are applied edges to each side of the front panel and most obvious if you've done any Aran stitches before is the join at the center panel to the bodice double breasted front. Another give away is that the sleeves weren't hemmed but they just used the selvage edge of the sweater body and notice the underarm seam. Comes from years of doing sweaters from Pendleton sweater bodies and is why I never learned to knit since I figured it would be easier to invest in a knitting machine to do all the dirty work for me--no need for increases and decreases either--just set the sleeve and wear.

If you thought all the pieces RL used in his Winter Olympic Sweater were all made by a bunch of well paid American hand knitters than so be it. IMO he used boy's Aran stitch patterns since the moss, trinity, bobbled center diamonds and gentle cable twists are more for girls who aren't so hard on their sweaters. Could even use the bow stitch with these stitch patterns making it even more feminine.


----------



## blessedinMO

disgo said:


> Granted that would require math to figure out the number of stitches needed for the Aran stitch pattern repeats to fit into the number needed to create the torso/skirt sections.
> 
> I was hoping some would get my subtle hint that this jacket pictured is made from a sweater body sections and is sewn together on a machine--note please the applied edge to the peter pan collar is not the same fabric stitch used on the collar itself. Have you seen such a perfectly rounded collar with another stitch edge before of knitting?
> That would be the ultimate of picked up stitches! There are applied edges to each side of the front panel and most obvious if you've done any Aran stitches before is the join at the center panel to the bodice double breasted front. Another give away is that the sleeves weren't hemmed but they just used the selvage edge of the sweater body. Comes from years of doing sweaters from Pendleton sweater bodies and is why I never learned to knit since I figured it would be easier to invest in a knitting machine to do all the dirty work for me--no need for increases and decreases either--just set the sleeve and wear.
> 
> If you thought all the pieces RL used in his Winter Olympic Sweater were all made by a bunch of well paid American hand knitters than so be it.


You are so much more intelligent in the analysis of this whole process, that I don't doubt you not understanding that a lot of us are just itching to be able to at least _try_ to make something that even comes close to the perfection of the little coat. I at least, have never seen one quite that ornate, and it has grabbed my attention. I think a lot of what you see and refer to is not apparent to most of us who are 'just knitters', but at least we want to try.


----------



## loubroy

blessedinMO said:


> You are so much more intelligent in the analysis of this whole process, that I don't doubt you not understanding that a lot of us are just itching to be able to at least _try_ to make something that even comes close to the perfection of the little coat. I at least, have never seen one quite that ornate, and it has grabbed my attention. I think a lot of what you see and refer to is not apparent to most of us who are 'just knitters', but at least we want to try.


I'm with you. I would no more try to figure out the pattern on my own than I would go to the moon. I would love the challenge of knitting the beautiful coat and that would be challenge enough for me.


----------



## blessedinMO

Exactly right. I have knit many, many years, and I can be a very good technical stitch executor, but leave up to me to design ear flaps on a hat, or change a neckline, and I become an abysmal failure.


----------



## balloch8

absolutely stunning/ Please put me on the list for the pattern in English


----------



## Condia

Okay, Are saying you only use a machine to knit? Since you state "Comes from years of doing sweaters from Pendleton sweater bodies and is why I never learned to knit since I figured it would be easier to invest in a knitting machine to do all the dirty work for me--no need for increases and decreases either--just set the sleeve and wear." That is what I am understanding?? You clearly have an eye for the intricacies of how the coat is put together.



disgo said:


> Granted that would require math to figure out the number of stitches needed for the Aran stitch pattern repeats to fit into the number needed to create the torso/skirt sections.
> 
> I was hoping some would get my subtle hint that this jacket pictured is made from a sweater body sections and is sewn together on a machine--note please the applied edge to the peter pan collar is not the same fabric stitch used on the collar itself. Have you seen such a perfectly rounded collar with another stitch edge before of knitting?
> That would be the ultimate of picked up stitches! There are applied edges to each side of the front panel and most obvious if you've done any Aran stitches before is the join at the center panel to the bodice double breasted front. Another give away is that the sleeves weren't hemmed but they just used the selvage edge of the sweater body and notice the underarm seam. Comes from years of doing sweaters from Pendleton sweater bodies and is why I never learned to knit since I figured it would be easier to invest in a knitting machine to do all the dirty work for me--no need for increases and decreases either--just set the sleeve and wear.
> 
> If you thought all the pieces RL used in his Winter Olympic Sweater were all made by a bunch of well paid American hand knitters than so be it. IMO he used boy's Aran stitch patterns since the moss, trinity, bobbled center diamonds and gentle cable twists are more for girls who aren't so hard on their sweaters. Could even use the bow stitch with these stitch patterns making it even more feminine.


----------



## lovelandjanice

Agree. As Zimmerman said there is no right or wrong in knitting. Maybe this is just the designer's choice. I love the pattern as it is. A great job.


----------



## sanditoes48

blessedinMO said:


> Exactly right. I have knit many, many years, and I can be a very good technical stitch executor, but leave up to me to design ear flaps on a hat, or change a neckline, and I become an abysmal failure.


agreed!


----------



## sanditoes48

MASHEPP said:


> disgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if I don't understand why you are all wanting a pattern rather than trying to create a fabric itself. There are a myriad of double breasted coats that can be used for the basic foundation with the possibilities of applying any Aran stitch pattern you like. That is how many Euro-Asian knitters/seamstresses do this so why not learn from them. Even if you get a literal translation into English you would still find things that "don't" make sense in the pattern. Do you still need someone to hold your hand when you walk or training wheels on your bike? Time to think outside the box and develop a whole new realm that is available to you.)
> 
> You have a valid point. The first thing that came to my mind was that since the charts were there, it was the perfect place to start in making this up. This beautiful little coat is obviously going to be difficult to knit and not for the feint of heart whether there is and English version or not. I agree the best thing to do is find a pattern for a similarly shaped coat to use as a template and chart out the cable designs yourself instead of asking a fellow KPer to do it for you. All I need is to tell my DS to hurry up and give me a granddaughter! Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one,need a lot of hand holding in my journey. I am grateful for all of the hand holders available on this web site. I appreciate each and every one of them. :thumbup: ;-) and would be lost without them @ this point in my journey.
Click to expand...


----------



## julietremain

two questions.....who designs now for ralph lauren......do any of you know of an effective translation service....i can't get a french pattern translated into english in a form that makes sense...let alone russian...
julie


----------



## Knitophile

MASHEPP said:


> disgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if I don't understand why you are all wanting a pattern rather than trying to create a fabric itself. There are a myriad of double breasted coats that can be used for the basic foundation with the possibilities of applying any Aran stitch pattern you like. That is how many Euro-Asian knitters/seamstresses do this so why not learn from them. Even if you get a literal translation into English you would still find things that "don't" make sense in the pattern. Do you still need someone to hold your hand when you walk or training wheels on your bike? Time to think outside the box and develop a whole new realm that is available to you.)
> 
> You have a valid point. The first thing that came to my mind was that since the charts were there, it was the perfect place to start in making this up. This beautiful little coat is obviously going to be difficult to knit and not for the feint of heart whether there is and English version or not. I agree the best thing to do is find a pattern for a similarly shaped coat to use as a template and chart out the cable designs yourself instead of asking a fellow KPer to do it for you. All I need is to tell my DS to hurry up and give me a granddaughter! Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone on this site will take up the challenge. LenaD has given everybody the charts and has translated the instructions from the Russian designer here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-2.html#5084590
> I am like you, no one to knit one for!
Click to expand...


----------



## Noreen

disgo said:


> Granted that would require math to figure out the number of stitches needed for the Aran stitch pattern repeats to fit into the number needed to create the torso/skirt sections.
> 
> I was hoping some would get my subtle hint that this jacket pictured is made from a sweater body sections and is sewn together on a machine--note please the applied edge to the peter pan collar is not the same fabric stitch used on the collar itself. Have you seen such a perfectly rounded collar with another stitch edge before of knitting?
> 
> disgo I wish I had your eye and had gone to design school  However when you look closely at all the pictures and read even the horrible google translation you will see that the back and two fronts were knit together, that is what it says to cast on 334 stitches.
> 
> I wish I had the key for the symbols of the charts she used because then I would definitely try and figure it out though I think I would be more comfortable doing a back, two fronts, two sleeves and a collar and then sewing it all together.  I have never knit an all in one piece so would be outside my comfort/knowledge zone.


----------



## LenaD

LenaD said:


> The Russian lady (Эльвинг) says she was influenced by RL when she was knitting that coat.
> She used 650g 100% wool superwash yarn.
> I found charts she used.
> Aran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brades and decorative cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond (lower one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cell pattern #16.20


For those who need help to read charts.
Aran, chart goes by color. 
Lighter grey- knit stitch
Darker grey- purl stitch
White block with dark line traced outside- there is no stitch, it is there to make chart "flat".
Diagonal lines- indicates # of stitches and position of stitches for brade or cable that go in front .
Aran according to the chart: 
2p, 4k, 2p, 4k,2p, 4k, 1p, 4k, 2p, 4k, 2p, 4k, 2p

Diamond chart (bottom one).
Darker grey- knit stitch
Lighter grey- purl stitch

Cell pattern 16.20
Vertical line- knit stitch
Horizontal line- purl stitch
Those kind of wave- indicates 2 stitches that cross. If line goes up to the right: second stitch in pair goes in front and cross to the right. If line goes up to the left: first of two stitches goes in front and cross to the left.

Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Noreen

Could someone with better eyes than mine please look at the charts that Lena found. For the life of me I cannot see which chart has the cable that is on either side of the diamond pattern in the back. I know I have tons of WIP's but I really want to figure this one out I just love it.


----------



## LenaD

It is decorative cable and has written instruction for it.
Decorative cable (6 st): 1st row first 4 st 2/2 to the right, k2. 3rd row: first 4 stitches to the right with last 2 stitches with(4/2).


----------



## mojac

That is gorgeous and looks like the type of thing I wore as a child. My Grandmother was English but knit beautiful things that I wish had been kept. We had a very similar navy blue coat that was passed down from me to each of my 3 sisters. I sure wish I knew where it ended up. No one claims to know. We had sweaters with everything imaginable on them. All we had to do is say I want a sweater with "deer" or what ever and we would have it in a couple days. I wish I had learned more from her. She had 36 Grandchildren and we all kept her busy knitting.


----------



## Noreen

LenaD said:


> It is decorative cable and has written instruction for it.
> Decorative cable (6 st): 1st row first 4 st 2/2 to the right, k2. 3rd row: first 4 stitches to the right with last 2 stitches with(4/2).


thanks for all the help Lena - I will keep trying to figure this all out


----------



## Slidell411

OK, giving this a shot, if anyone wants to test it.
Chart 55
1-p1, Lc1/1, p2, k3, rc3/3, p2, Lc1/1, p2, k3, Lc3/3, p3, k3, rc3/3, p2, Lc1/1, p2, k3. Lc3/3, p2, Lc1/1, p1

2 (all even rows) k1, Lc1p/1p, k2, p9, k2, Lc1p/1p, k2, p9, k3, p9, k2, Lc1p/1p, k2, p9, k2, Lc1p/1p, k1

3, 11-p1, Lc1/1, p2, Lc 3/3, k3, p2, Lc1/1, p2, k9, p3, k9, p2, Lc1/1, p2, rc3/3, k3 p2, Lc1/1, p1

5,9-p1, lc1/1, p2, k3, rc3/3, p2, lc1/1, p2, k9, p3, k9, p2, Lc1/1, p2, k3, Lc3/3, p2, Lc1/1, p1.

7-p1, Lc1/1, p2, Lc3/3, k3, p2, Lc1/1, p2, rc3/3, k3, p3, Lc3/3, k3, p2, Lc1/1, p2, rc3/3, k3, p2, Lc1/1, K1.

Lc-left cable with number os stitches ofter
rc-right cable
All cable stiches are knit except on wrong side,
there I have 1p/1p as a reminder to purl


----------



## jxndoyle

Would love it too.


----------



## blessedinMO

julietremain said:


> two questions.....who designs now for ralph lauren......do any of you know of an effective translation service....i can't get a french pattern translated into english in a form that makes sense...let alone russian...
> julie


speak to the people at Ravelry. They have an extensive translating staff.


----------



## blessedinMO

With great gratitude and blessings, LenaD. I am most grateful to you for giving me the ability to at least dream as I click my sticks towards a realistic end product. I will bookmark this. You have made me very happy.


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you, Lena for taking your time to try to help us with this pattern. At this time, I do not have a GD to knit this for, but I am hoping that one day I will. Therefore, I, too, would like as much pattern information as possible. I wish I had the patience to try to figure it out, but that is not my nature. I have never designed anything. I have made changes to patterns, but never started from scratch. So should a more detailed pattern become available, I would like to have a copy as well.


----------



## GemsByGranny

Very nice indeed! I wonder if I'll have time for it as well as my other drools?? I hope I do.


----------



## horsenut1948

I'd love one too!!


----------



## cabbagehome

I want it too.


----------



## GemsByGranny

LenaD said:


> I translated everything she had available to knit the body of the coat, and I found charts she used.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-2.html#5084590


Thank-you so much, LenaD. I will print this out and see what I can make of it.


----------



## elfiestouch

My Computer has a "Translate" at the top of the page, and will translate it into english or german. I never used it, but just clicked on it and it shows the pattern in english.


----------



## blessedinMO

elfiestouch said:


> My Computer has a "Translate" at the top of the page, and will translate it into english or german. I never used it, but just clicked on it and it shows the pattern in english.


Is the translation actually understandable? In knit-speak, I mean.


----------



## elfiestouch

Looks good to me. Plain english.


----------



## pammie1234

elfiestouch said:


> Looks good to me. Plain english.


How can we get this translated version?


----------



## Needlesgalore

Is the English word "translate" at the top of your computer or is translate in Russian?


----------



## elfiestouch

I have a bar on top of the pattern that says "Translate" and I can request to translate every time I have a pattern in any language. It will than translate right away into english, or any language I request.
Looked at the pattern and it seems to translate fine, but I can not find any way to print it. Does anyone know how to print this pattern.


----------



## OmaForFour

Please give me a site address that you used to get to this point. I will try to figure out a way to print and let you know.



elfiestouch said:


> I have a bar on top of the pattern that says "Translate" and I can request to translate every time I have a pattern in any language. It will than translate right away into english, or any language I request.
> Looked at the pattern and it seems to translate fine, but I can not find any way to print it. Does anyone know how to print this pattern.


----------



## GemsByGranny

elfiestouch said:


> I have a bar on top of the pattern that says "Translate" and I can request to translate every time I have a pattern in any language. It will than translate right away into english, or any language I request.
> Looked at the pattern and it seems to translate fine, but I can not find any way to print it. Does anyone know how to print this pattern.


I don't have this bar. What system are you using? My computer-nerd Significant Other tells me that Ubuntu doesn't get many viruses and so it's what I need... Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Condia

Maybe open a blank word document and just copy and past it??



elfiestouch said:


> I have a bar on top of the pattern that says "Translate" and I can request to translate every time I have a pattern in any language. It will than translate right away into english, or any language I request.
> Looked at the pattern and it seems to translate fine, but I can not find any way to print it. Does anyone know how to print this pattern.


----------



## natc

someone posted a sweater that was similar to the Elizabeth -does anyone still have that link I can't find it anymore.
Thank you


----------



## elfiestouch

GemsByGranny said:


> I don't have this bar. What system are you using? My computer-nerd Significant Other tells me that Ubuntu doesn't get many viruses and so it's what I need... Maybe that's the problem.


I use Google for my E-Mails, if that is of any help.


----------



## heathercheryl

Knitophile said:


> Although not as elaborate, this one has a good basic shape that you could use as a starting point to develop further into one with cables, double-breasted, etc.
> http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/53777460/vintage-knitting-pattern-infant-and?ref=market
> It is in Patons Book No. 903 entitled Beehive for Bairns volume 3. However, it would have been in earlier Patons booklets as well.
> Although it is for sale at the link above, I would suggest that anyone who is interested in this pattern write to Yarn Inspirations and ask if it is available in a current publication. If it isn't, there is a good chance they will send you a pdf copy from their archives.


Just bringing this post to the back where someone ( natc ) is looking for it.


----------



## To lulu

Could I please have a copy of this cardigan when you receive it in English..
Thank-you, Christina


----------



## GemsByGranny

heathercheryl said:


> Just bringing this post to the back where someone ( natc ) is looking for it.


Good move.


----------



## pammie1234

Where is the original Russian post? I have a friend who's brother speaks Russian. He doesn't live near me, but I could still check. The "speak" may be totally different; he was military.


----------



## Sewvirgo

pammie1234 said:


> Where is the original Russian post? I have a friend who's brother speaks Russian. He doesn't live near me, but I could still check. The "speak" may be totally different; he was military.


Page 1 
http://www.baby.ru/community/view/125648/forum/post/18480867


----------



## loubroy

pammie1234 said:


> Where is the original Russian post? I have a friend who's brother speaks Russian. He doesn't live near me, but I could still check. The "speak" may be totally different; he was military.


Go to page 1 of this topic at the top right side of the post and you can find the original posting in Russian. Good luck and I hope your friend can translate for us.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Lena has translated it for us but the directions are not as detailed as most of us feel that we need. She has written to the original designer, Tanya, and asked if she has a more detailed set of directions available.

Lena's directions are here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-2.html#5084590

Beaz has also done a translation and it is a download available at the top of P. 7 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-7.html

The woman who knit this coat designed it when she was inspired by some Ralph Lauren coats. She looked through Aran and cable charts to find what she liked and incorporated them into her design. Amazing talent! She inspired me to make the effort to learn how to do this.

I am trying to knit this coat and writing down my directions as I go. So far, I have the bottom 8 rows done in seed stitch instead of the garter stitch that was used on the original. I have also changed some other design elements so that I could use charts that made more sense to me. The 3 different 6 stitch cables had me stumped for a while but I've charted those and knit a sample.

Tanya used 650 gms of a DK superwash wool called Candy by Vita and size 4 needles. The only yarn I had available in great enough quantity was Caron Simply Soft so that's what the sample will be made of. It's a pretty light worsted and since I'm still using size 4 needles, the floppy drape that is usually the result of this yarn should not be a problem.
If the sample makes me happy, I will knit it again in a superwash wool.


----------



## heathercheryl

Sewvirgo said:


> Lena has translated it for us but the directions are not as detailed as most of us feel that we need. She has written to the original designer, Tanya, and asked if she has a more detailed set of directions available.
> 
> Lena's directions are here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-2.html#5084590
> 
> Beaz has also done a translation and it is a download available at the top of P. 7
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248795-7.html
> 
> The woman who knit this coat designed it when she was inspire by some Ralph Lauren coats. She looked through Aran and cable charts to find what she liked and incorporated them into her design. Amazing talent! I feel inspired to make the effort to learn how to do this.
> 
> I am trying to knit this coat and writing down my directions as I go. So far, I have the bottom 8 rows done in seed stitch instead of the garter stitch that was used on the original. I have also changed some other design elements so that I could use charts that made more sense to me. The 3 different 6 stitch cables had me stumped for a while but I've charted those and knit a sample.
> 
> Tanya used 650 gms of a DK superwash wool called Candy by Vita and size 4 needles. The only yarn I had available in great enough quantity was Caron Simply Soft so that's what the sample will be made of. It's a pretty light worsted and since I'm still using size 4 needles, the floppy drape that is usually the result of this yarn should not be a problem.
> If the sample makes me happy, I will knit it again in a superwash wool.


Wonderful that you are biting into this beautiful project! Are you using the vintage coat pattern that was posted and modifying it? I hope you will post some photos as you go along so we can see your progress. I am going to add you to my buddy list so I don't miss anything! I love this coat


----------



## Sewvirgo

Thanks Heather. I'm just using Lena's translation and studying the pictures. One step at a time from the bottom up. Once there is a long enough section with cables, I will post the picture. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dorise

I also would like it in English too, but need it easy downloadable, I am not so smart on computer. Thanks


----------



## horsenut1948

Hi - I tried to read both translations posted, but still couldn't understand it?


----------



## elfiestouch

FYI - I went on the Site that posted the pattern in russian.Ever since I did this, I receive all kind of E-Mails in russian. I neither understand nor want any of those messages, but they come. The first day I had five, but the next day I had 20 messages. Did not count how many I got today, but it was a bunch. So be careful if you go on that Site.


----------



## fran the florist

Well done to tackle something like this, next step will be designing your own patterns. Frances


----------



## Sewvirgo

elfiestouch said:


> FYI - I went on the Site that posted the pattern in russian.Ever since I did this, I receive all kind of E-Mails in russian. I neither understand nor want any of those messages, but they come. The first day I had five, but the next day I had 20 messages. Did not count how many I got today, but it was a bunch. So be careful if you go on that Site.


Not happening to me but my son (computer geek) put some new safeguards on my laptop after I accidentally downloaded a worm last year.


----------



## blessedinMO

Sewvirgo said:


> Not happening to me but my son (computer geek) put some new safeguards on my laptop after I accidentally downloaded a worm last year.


  I did the same....


----------



## Sewvirgo

horsenut1948 said:


> Hi - I tried to read both translations posted, but still couldn't understand it?


Definitely a puzzle to work on. The directions include the numbers you need for casting on and the number of stitches in between the charted cables. The knitting in between cables is done in seed stitch. Knittingfool.com has a lot of cable patterns including this one which is the same as the one used in the original dress.

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=1703

I just picked the ones that were the same amount of stitches or could easily be adjusted. The Russian charts were too confusing for me.


----------



## Sewvirgo

I am on row 14 of the cable section. First decreases come on row 20. Fun to see the pattern emerging.

Not sure if it was a good idea to knit border in seed stitch instead of garter.


----------



## fran the florist

Looking good, knit faster!!!
Well done you, I am ready to have a go as soon as you have the pattern, make sure after all your hard work you sell the pattern. Frances


----------



## Condia

I am also very impressed, while I can knit just about anything, I am one of those that has to have the pattern written out in row form. I agree, this is a pattern once figured out I would be willing to pay for, and I don't do that often. Thanks so much for working on it!!



fran the florist said:


> Looking good, knit faster!!!
> Well done you, I am ready to have a go as soon as you have the pattern, make sure after all your hard work you sell the pattern. Frances


----------



## Rene22

I am like A lot of people that need A pattern written out line by line so if you do manage to conquer this pattern I will gladly pay for A copy. I have no one to knit it for but I Loooooooove the challenge


----------



## loubroy

Rene22 said:


> I am like A lot of people that need A pattern written out line by line so if you do manage to conquer this pattern I will gladly pay for A copy. I have no one to knit it for but I Loooooooove the challenge


I am with Rene22. I do need a line by line pattern and will be glad to pay for a copy once you have it figured out. You have a good start and I am impressed.


----------



## Sewvirgo

The pattern will be made available as soon as I can get it down. I am writing as I knit and changing some things but it will still look like pretty much like the original.

I don't feel right selling it because it isn't my design and Tanya made it available as it was on her blog in Russian. I will just post it in the patterns section and let you know when. Pictures of the work in progress will be posted too. 

If someone is anxious to begin, I can post what I have written so far. It's enough to get through the coat until the armholes. I have to figure that out still.


----------



## horsenut1948

Hi- if you wouldn't mind posting what you have done so far, that would be great!


----------



## pammie1234

Sewvirgo, you are wonderful to do this. I am so impressed with your talent. I just don't know if I would take on such a huge job! You are appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## sardano

Both you and your work so far are amazing. I am so looking forward to the finished product. What a challenge for you. Must feel wonderful to see how it is coming out. Love the color too.


----------



## Condia

Sewvirgo your work and you kindness in sharing the pattern is so extremely appreciated by many of us here. It would be wonderful if you could share what you have so far so we could get started. What you have shown us so far is BEAUTIFUL!
Thank you again.


----------



## Rene22

Dear SewVirgo if it is not too much trouble I would like the patter that you have made so far as I have nothing really urgent to knit at the moment .i only wish I could figure the pattern out but I am no good at problems like this. Thank you once again for ALL your time and hard work.


----------



## Sewvirgo

This is what I have so far. Please help fix any problems. I haven't written patterns for others so I'm hoping you can understand these directions.


----------



## heathercheryl

Sewvirgo said:


> This is what I have so far. Please help fix any problems. I haven't written patterns for others so I'm hoping you can understand these directions.


Thank you so much for sharing your hard work, Sewvirgo. I will get started on this as soon as my afghan is done.


----------



## YoMaMi

Sewvirgo said:


> This is what I have so far. Please help fix any problems. I haven't written patterns for others so I'm hoping you can understand these directions.


Oh my! Thank you so much for all your hard work!


----------



## Rene22

Thank you for doing all this work for us all. I am going to sort out some yarn and start it. Will let you know how I get on with it


----------



## fran the florist

OMG you are a superstar, will look for the yarn and give it a go, just need a little girl to wear it!! Frances


----------



## Irish Kathleen

SewVirgo, you ROCK! Thanks for working so hard on interpreting this beautiful coat pattern. I have wanted to give it a shot myself, but life is too full at the moment to take on the project. I am anxiously awaiting pictures of your progress and also your final outcome! You're the BEST!!! And again, thanks to all of you who have contributed to helping this project come to life for all of we non-Russian speaking knitters.


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks so much! Need to go upstairs to the other computer to print it off!


----------



## madmac

Awesome job! just jumping in there and starting a pattern for us. I can't wait to see how your project turns out. Then I want the pattern.


----------



## LenaD

Sewvirgo, I see you made progress. Good job.
I found a couple charts that look like a decorative cable, not sure if it will help.
12.5 
http://data17.gallery.ru/albums/gallery/95426--50817970-m750x740-ub4383.jpg
12.9
http://data17.gallery.ru/albums/gallery/95426--50817972-m750x740-u364e6.jpg


----------



## Sewvirgo

Thanks Lena! Where are you getting the charts? I don't recognize the book.


----------



## madmac

Diane D, on the one with sleeves, how long should the sleeve be? I'm making the newborn size. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## madmac

oops, wrong subject, sorry


----------



## Alimac

Hi Sewvirgo, I hope you don't mind but I have downloaded your first part of the pattern and would love to get the rest when you are ready. You are a genius. I can knit cables as long as I have instructions but could never knit from a picture. Never in a million years! Many thanks


----------



## Sewvirgo

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement! I really needed it.

This knit is slow going for me due to my horrible sense of direction. I have had to correct my cables half a dozen times already. The upside is that I am very good at it now. lol
Using short DPNs and a crochet hook, I can unravel just the cable and re-knit it correctly.
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2013/11/29/fixing-mistakes-in-cable-knitting.aspx

My coat is now 5 inches long. It may become a dress though. I'm thinking short sleeves too. The coat should be wool and I am using Caron Simply soft.

I'm worried that I won't be able to block it since it's Acrylic. I guess you just pin it and steam without touching it or it will melt. Let me know if you have done this.


----------



## run4fittness

That is looking beautiful! Keep up the good work!


----------



## golfing nana

Oh! Sewvirgo, this is magnificent! I can't wait to start! It will be a couple of more weeks for me, as I am enroute home, but stopping at my daughters. PLEASE, keep us posted and thank you again for working this pattern out so we can knit it. I plan to make it in superwash wool by Payton's and I will post pictures! Thanks again!


----------



## heathercheryl

Sewvirgo said:


> Thanks to everyone for the encouragement! I really needed it.
> 
> This knit is slow going for me due to my horrible sense of direction. I have had to correct my cables half a dozen times already. The upside is that I am very good at it now. lol
> Using short DPNs and a crochet hook, I can unravel just the cable and re-knit it correctly.
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2013/11/29/fixing-mistakes-in-cable-knitting.aspx
> 
> My coat is now 5 inches long. It may become a dress though. I'm thinking short sleeves too. The coat should be wool and I am using Caron Simply soft.
> 
> I'm worried that I won't be able to block it since it's Acrylic. I guess you just pin it and steam without touching it or it will melt. Let me know if you have done this.


Your knitting is beautiful. It doesn't look like it will need much blocking. I think if you line it, maybe with flannelette, it will be a lovely Spring coat.

I am interested to see what you will do when you get to the arms.


----------



## Irish Kathleen

I'm LOVING it! Keep up the great work. I hope to be able to follow in your footsteps when life slows down a bit. But then I could use a granddaughter as well! So far all grandchildren have been boys.


----------



## golfing nana

I think if you pin and put a cloth (wet or damp) over it and let it dry it will work. Or, perhaps wet it and pin and let dry. Any way it will be beautiful! Can't wait to start!


----------



## loubroy

I knitted an afghan in strips in acrylic yarn. What I did was lay it out on the blocking board. Pinned it to the size it should be and simply sprayed it with water and let it dry overnight. It worked out great.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Stretching and spraying with water sounds a lot safer than steam. Thanks everyone!


----------



## run4fittness

That is so beautiful! Looking forward with great anticipation to the finished project!


----------



## LenaD

Sewvirgo, I found it online. Aran Knitting (no clue who is the author).
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/8b/5f/95/8b5f956b7cfa1a021927b2620fec4428.jpg


----------



## blessedinMO

LenaD said:


> Sewvirgo, I found it online. Aran Knitting (no clue who is the author).
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/8b/5f/95/8b5f956b7cfa1a021927b2620fec4428.jpg


http://www.amazon.com/Harmony-Guide-Aran-Knitting/dp/0711100705/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397838754&sr=1-10&keywords=aran+knitting


----------



## GemsByGranny

Sewvirgo said:


> There is a beautiful little coat with Russian directions that Google translator churns up into a random word soup.
> 
> Does anyone have an English version?
> 
> http://www.baby.ru/community/view/125648/forum/post/18480867


A lady I know asked a friend to translate, and if anyone wants to PM me I can send it on to you. I don't think it would be allowable to post it here - besides, it's very long, and I don't know how to do links.

It looks like a machine knitting pattern, to me, but if anyone can explain some parts (there are some Russian terms that clearly the translator thought were obvious knitting terms!) I'd be grateful. Most of it I could work out, with several mornings to spare, as a hand-knitted pattern.


----------



## Sewvirgo

I had to set aside the Elizabeth coat during my sister's visit but she has to go back home today. So sad to see her go but I will be working on the coat again. I'm at around 9 inches long. 

Has anyone else started? I would love to see some pictures.


----------



## Rene22

I have started the coat but have been delayed as I had to attend A funeral 250 miles away and I am going on holiday on the 7 May so do not suppose I will get much done. Love to see some photos of anything knitted so far.


----------



## Condia

Is there a completed written in english pattern yet? I see some of you are starting but not sure if you are the clever ones that don't need patterns.


----------



## Clarey

Rene and Sew, what pattern are you using for this coat? I really, really want to make it but only have the translated pattern by Gems. It still needs a little work, but, if you have a better pattern would you please share it with me?


----------



## Rene22

I did try to work A pattern to fit but I got so bogged down with numbers that I gave up. I have just cast on the 330 stitches and am knitting the welt.A KP member said she had some sort of pattern figured out and if I pm her she would let me have it . Have not heard anything yet but will inform the site as soon as I do . I will look up the ladies name and put it on the site.


----------



## Rene22

Just remembered the ladies name .I am sure if you PM her she will let you have the pattern GemsByGranny is the name . Hope this helps


----------



## Sewvirgo

There is a download available for the pattern. I have worked it out and rewritten the directions up to the armhole shaping. I will post the remainder when I have knit it and worked it out.

It is a hand knit coat and the woman who knit it wrote about the process on her blog in Russian. This is what Lena translated to English and because the directions are not as thorough as most of us need, I am rewriting it as I knit so it makes sense to me. Hopefully, others will understand what I write.


----------



## Condia

Thank you so very very much !! I just downloaded the pattern as finished so far and I can understand it! Hurray! It is very much appreciated all the time and effort that has gone into this pattern. Thanks again, can't wait to get the rest!



Sewvirgo said:


> There is a download available for the pattern. I have worked it out and rewritten the directions up to the armhole shaping. I will post the remainder when I have knit it and worked it out.
> 
> It is a hand knit coat and the woman who knit it wrote about the process on her blog in Russian. This is what Lena translated to English and because the directions are not as thorough as most of us need, I am rewriting it as I knit so it makes sense to me. Hopefully, others will understand what I write.


----------



## fran the florist

This project is a hum dinger!! You need a medal, well done. Frances


----------



## Rene22

I got on the stitch site but could not get the patterns you seem to have used how do I get them without going all the way through the whole lot of stitches


----------



## GemsByGranny

Sewvirgo said:


> There is a download available for the pattern. I have worked it out and rewritten the directions up to the armhole shaping. I will post the remainder when I have knit it and worked it out.
> 
> It is a hand knit coat and the woman who knit it wrote about the process on her blog in Russian. This is what Lena translated to English and because the directions are not as thorough as most of us need, I am rewriting it as I knit so it makes sense to me. Hopefully, others will understand what I write.


Thank-you so much! I think it's better than then one I have. I look forward to the rest!


----------



## run4fittness

So far this makes sense to me. Reads like some of my own patterns until I completely write them out! I am busy with AGD clothes at this time but I do want to do this coat sometime in the near future. Thanks so much for what you are doing!

JanetLee



Sewvirgo said:


> There is a download available for the pattern. I have worked it out and rewritten the directions up to the armhole shaping. I will post the remainder when I have knit it and worked it out.
> 
> It is a hand knit coat and the woman who knit it wrote about the process on her blog in Russian. This is what Lena translated to English and because the directions are not as thorough as most of us need, I am rewriting it as I knit so it makes sense to me. Hopefully, others will understand what I write.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Rene22 said:


> I got on the stitch site but could not get the patterns you seem to have used how do I get them without going all the way through the whole lot of stitches


http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=1703

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=920

I used these 2 and the others are in the pattern


----------



## Clarey

Excellent Sewvirgo...love the links. Great job by the way.


----------



## loubroy

Thank you for all the work you have done on this pattern. I don't think I have seen a pattern that has generated the interest this one has and I honestly don't think I could have even contemplated it if you hadn't done all that work. We owe you a tremendoul thank you and you definitely have mine. Lou


----------



## Sewvirgo

I love this forum. It is amazing what we can accomplish when we help each other, isn't it?


----------



## GemsByGranny

Sewvirgo said:


> I love this forum. It is amazing what we can accomplish when we help each other, isn't it?


True, true. I'm enjoying the process. Almost as good as actua.ly making it, and a lot less frustrating!! 

When I was a child I used to stand like your avatar frog (my feet were, anyway) but these days I overbalance. Oops.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Yoga is my favorite exercise and has helped me stay active and flexible but balance is still a challenge.


----------



## Sewvirgo

How is everybody doing? I have gotten sidetracked and put the coat aside for a few weeks. It is 9 inches long so far.


----------



## golfing nana

So glad to hear from you, Sewvirgo! I started another little cardigan with cables on the front and back...'Little Vintage Sunday Coat', King Cole, Baby Book 5, and am nearly done. I'll start the Elizabeth coat late this week. I'm anxiously awaiting 'the rest of the story'! 
I can't thank you enough for doing this! I LOVE the coat and so do many of my friends! 
Thank you again so very much! I'll post when I start!


----------



## heathercheryl

Still patiently waiting for the rest of the story here too. I have you on my watchlist. Keep up the good work!


----------



## run4fittness

Yes, patience is one of my virtues!


----------



## golfing nana

OK! (big sigh!) It's Friday and I promised myself I would begin the Elizabeth coat today! One quick question, Sewvirgo...did you find the row gauge to be off? In your earlier notes you indicated the row gauge might be off...? I'll swatch this morning, I usually go up a needle size as I knit tight.
I am determined to knit this beauty and have this weekend to get a good start, but it's the most complicated thing I've ever tried! Wish me luck! I'll post pics as I go! OK! Ready, set...........wheeeeeeee!


----------



## 29426

I am so impressed with the garment and the diligent efforts Lena and Sewvirgo have gone to to provide a pattern. Thank you both.KP members are the greatest. Perhaps someday there will be a pattern that just ordinary knitters can follow.


----------



## Sewvirgo

golfing nana said:


> OK! (big sigh!) It's Friday and I promised myself I would begin the Elizabeth coat today! One quick question, Sewvirgo...did you find the row gauge to be off? In your earlier notes you indicated the row gauge might be off...? I'll swatch this morning, I usually go up a needle size as I knit tight.
> I am determined to knit this beauty and have this weekend to get a good start, but it's the most complicated thing I've ever tried! Wish me luck! I'll post pics as I go! OK! Ready, set...........wheeeeeeee!


I am so excited that you are starting! My gauge is off because I am using a light worsted instead. You are smart to knit a gauge though. With my coat it is not so important since it's not meant to be any certain size. I just really wanted to see if I could work up a pattern that I could follow.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Sewvirgo

anne of green gables said:


> I am so impressed with the garment and the diligent efforts Lena and Sewvirgo have gone to to provide a pattern. Thank you both.KP members are the greatest. Perhaps someday there will be a pattern that just ordinary knitters can follow.


At the top of page 20 of this thread there is a download of the rewritten pattern. It isn't done but will get you to the arm shaping.
That's where I'm at now so as soon as I get through the bodice portion, I will update the pattern.


----------



## golfing nana

After 3 attempts to get the correct gauge, I am knitting this with US 3 needles and Payton's DK Superwash Wool. I just realized I need longer #3's to get all the stitiches cast on. Sewvirgo, did you use a 36" circular needle? It kills me to purchase yet another needle, but I adore this sweater! I will cast on tomorrow and BEGIN!!


----------



## Sewvirgo

My gauge is 23 per 4" and I'm using 32" size 4 circulars. I have some Boye Artisan interchangeables that I found at Tuesday Morning for less than $10 last year. They are just like Knitter's Pride and Knit Picks and can swap out with those sets. The smallest size for those is 4 so you will need a fixed circular needle. Use your Joann's or Hobby Lobby coupon and get a longer cable so you can use it for more stuff. Mine are 47" so I can use them for magic loop. I'm really looking forward to seeing your coat!


----------



## Sewvirgo

Finally got going again! The left, back, and right sides of the bodice are separated now and I'm knitting the left front while the rest of the coat sits on a separate needle in my lap. Since my yarn is thicker than DK, the coat will be bigger than size 4 and since I made it the same length, it will be shorter on the child than the original coat. Kind of a swing jacket, I guess! 
My thoughts so far; I don't like the nautical braid very much because I made an over/under mistake halfway down and I'm scared to rip down that far to fix it since it's so complicated. The other cables and braids are easier to fix just by ripping the cable down to the mistake and reknitting with short DPN's. The right side is next to finish so I'll have to figure it out soon. I don't think I can leave it. The next I knit with this pattern in wool will have more of a celtic knot type cable design. I've seen so many that are really beautiful.
The Valentine 16 stitch cables aren't as nice as the diamond ones in the original coat. I will probably switch to those in the next coat.
The simple 6 st cable is really pretty but too dense and causes the fabric to pucker lengthwise. I will cable that one every other right side row instead of every right side row.
Everything else seems good and I've found a heather grey wool for the coat when this prototype is done and the pattern is worked out.


----------



## nissa

Sewvirgo, your coat is coming along beautifully.


----------



## bagibird

That looks so beautiful already!


----------



## Rene22

That looks lovely so far and like you say it does look A little puckered. I am still trying to make A pattern of some sort and so far I have only knitted four rows . I am satisfied with what I have done and am trying to write it down as I knit which of course hold up the actual knitting. Have enjoyed it all so far and hope to finish it one day if not this year.


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Sewvirgo, you've done an amazing job! I think you're doing what most or many of us could not. We all look forward to your finished coat-and then maybe, with your help and directions, we can attempt this project! Thanks so much!


----------



## fran the florist

Wow!! you really have a gift, look forward to the end result. Thank you.
Frances


----------



## Sewvirgo

You don't know how much I needed the encouragement! I spent a couple of hours fixing the big cable only to realize that I made a new mistake while fixing the old mistake. It's not so far down though so shouldn't take as long. Lots of learning going on while knitting this coat. Should finish the right side today.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Progess on the coat- Pattern coming along nicely. Back bodice section is next.
Blocking will help smooth out the fabric and show the cable details.


----------



## nissa

:shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: sewvirgo that is such beautiful work i'm speechless! Wow!


----------



## Condia

Stunning, you are so very talented to be able to do this, your time and talents are so very much appreciated. Can't wait for the final pattern. Thank you so much for your talent and hard work.


----------



## fran the florist

WOW!! You are really rattling on with it now, looks fantastic.


----------



## run4fittness

Sewvirgo, that is beautiful!


----------



## Sewvirgo

You are all so sweet! I appreciate it very much. This has been the most challenging project that I've ever attempted. My most recent lesson was making a one row buttonhole for the first time. They are pretty fantastic. Here is the link to the video that I used- http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/buttonhole


----------



## fran the florist

Thank you once again, have saved video. Frances


----------



## Colette1

It has been awhile since I have been on here due to school and work. I hope this link will help all who want would like the ability to translate an pattern. This is Ravelry and I do not mean to promote another site but this is a pretty comprehensive and full of links. If I did wrong I apologize and you can delete. 
http://www.ravelry.com/wiki/pages/Fiber_In_Other_Languages


----------



## lenabee

Colette1 said:


> It has been awhile since I have been on here due to school and work. I hope this link will help all who want would like the ability to translate an pattern. This is Ravelry and I do not mean to promote another site but this is a pretty comprehensive and full of links. If I did wrong I apologize and you can delete.
> http://www.ravelry.com/wiki/pages/Fiber_In_Other_Languages


Thanks for the link, Colette, I had never run across that in all the time I've been on Ravelry. I look forward to trying to translate a foreign language pattern sometime.

I don't think it's a problem at all that you provided a link to Ravelry. It's very common to find links to Ravelry here at Knitting Paradise and I've found many useful patterns through those links.


----------



## Colette1

I just want to help other knitters. I like getting onto this site and see all the posts. Plus, when ever I get stumped on a pattern and have questions, the response is always helpful. So, I will pay it forward or back when ever I can. :-D


----------



## hawk

Sewvirgo, this coat is coming along fabulously! 

It would make an awesome dress too, I think.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Here is the updated pattern with instructions for the body of the coat. I am working on sleeves now and will get the collar and belt after.


----------



## golfing nana

Sewvirgo, Somehow I missed the last few postings! I am progressing very slowly with my little coat! I had to put it down to finish a cardigan for my daughter. I am only to the beginning of the cables after the seed stitch border...a WHOLE 8 rows! Your work just blows me away! Thank you for doing this! I'm a little confused as to how I am going to keep the cables straight but I am looking forward to picking it up again!
Thank you again for doing this!


----------



## Rene22

SewVirgo,many thanks for ALL your hard work .Sorry to say after going on holiday I lost my notes as to wherevI was in the pattern so I frogged it and started again.At the moment I am on my third row of the cabling so let's hope it turns out OK.Thank you once again for your time and patience.


----------



## Sewvirgo

I can't wait to see your progress ladies! It is definitely a slow knit though. 
I keep track of the cable rows by writing my pattern row right on the cable pattern and crossing it off when that row is done. The only 2 cables that need this are the big one in front and the 16 stitch cables. After just a few repeats on the smaller cables I was able to recognize the pattern just by looking at the knitting.
I have the pattern for the sleeves figured out up to the elbow and will look for a same size pattern for the upper arm increases and armhole bind offs. 
My translation from Lena stopped before the sleeves and collar and I think she is in the middle of an intense part of her training so I don't want to bug her. There was one other translation from Beaz and I am trying to use that for number of stitches but I get lost after the elbow.


----------



## Rene22

I went to Cyprus for my holiday and every other person there was Russian .If only Ihadtaken my pattern I am sure I could have had it translated.Could always go again I suppose


----------



## Sewvirgo

Rene22 said:


> I went to Cyprus for my holiday and every other person there was Russian .If only Ihadtaken my pattern I am sure I could have had it translated.Could always go again I suppose


That's so funny! We had a similar experience in Mexico except it was mostly French Canadians with a few Russians. Fleeing the cold if they can, I guess.


----------



## fran the florist

Rene
Hard to think of a better reason for a return trip!! Frances


----------



## Clarey

Finally finished my 4th WIP and now on to begin the Elizabeth. I'm very excited to start this...all pictures are welcomed by me.


----------



## Sewvirgo

I'm working on the sleeve instructions. Sleeve is 4" long so far and looking good. Can't wait to see everyone's progress!


----------



## Rene22

Thank you Sewvirgo for all your instructions. I am sure they take up quite some time. Hope you saw the pics of my progress. Have to knit two matinee coats so it is on hold for the time being.


----------



## beadknitter

Hi, hoping someone can help me, I managed to get the first part of the pattern downloaded but for some reason the I cannot get this download, downloaded.
Thanks in advance to all the great kp'ers out there.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Hi Renee- Where are the pictures? I would love to see what you've knitted.

Here is the pattern for the body of the coat. Still working on sleeves, collar and belt


----------



## golfing nana

Sewvirgo, the pictures of Renee's coat are under "Elizabethan Coat" in the search area! I am still plugging away, but at a much slower rate than the two of you!!


----------



## Rene22

Sorry ladies but my name is Rene only one E


----------



## golfing nana

Rene, so sorry to misspell your name!


----------



## Rene22

That's ok but sometimes on the computer it does not work with two Es


----------



## Sewvirgo

Oops! Sorry Rene. I'm from Quebec so I automatically went with the French version. My name is Carole and people always skip my e so I will take all of your extras.


----------



## Rene22

Actually my mother once knew A French young man[she was young too] and she liked the name and that is how I got it or so I am told.


----------



## Sewvirgo

I always loved the name and wanted to name our daughter Renee but my husband went to school with a Renee who was mean and refused. We went with Rachel instead.


----------



## LenaD

Sewvirgo, here is her instructions for sleeves:
Cast on 87st, purl 8 rows.
9th row: 6st (seed pattern), 1p, 6 k (braid), 1 p, 6k (seed pattern), 1p, 10st (diamond chart), 1p, 6st (seed pattern), 1p, 9k (big braid), 1p, 6st (seed pattern), 1p, 10st (diamond chart), 1p, 6st (seed pattern), 1p, 6k (braid), 1p, 6st (seed pattern).
Knit according to charts.
16 rows after 9th: decrease 1 stitch in seed stitch patterns both sides (4 st in seed pattern instead of 6). Repeat decrease one more time 16 rows after first decrease. 
17cm from the beginning: increases 1 stitch every 8th row 4 times on both sides. Knit those stitches in seed pattern. 
27cm from the beginning: start form the armholes. Cast off every other row both sides: 3 stitches, 2 stitches, 1 stitch x 3 times. Knit 10 rows according to charts. Than cast off every other row both sides: 3 stitches, 4 stitches, 5 stitches, 6 stitches and 7 stitches. Then bind off the rest.


----------



## MaryCarter

Sewvirgo said:


> I have asked one of my friends on this forum who is Russian. She is a nursing student though so we may have to wait until she has the time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## beadknitter

Hi,Thanks for the instructions for the sleeves. I seem to be having some issue with downloading of the instructions for some reason.
Thanks again


----------



## Sewvirgo

Thank you Lena. How is nursing school going? Do you get a break at all?


----------



## mathwizard

Very nice!


----------



## LenaD

Sewvirgo, yes I have a couple of months off. Let me know if you need help with translation.


----------



## Sewvirgo

LenaD said:


> Sewvirgo, yes I have a couple of months off. Let me know if you need help with translation.


Thanks Lena. The only parts left are the collar and back belt. If you can write that out it would be a big help.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Here is the pattern complete with sleeve directions. The directions are for the bell bottom sleeve shown in the original coat picture.


----------



## run4fittness

Thank you Sewvirgo!


----------



## golfing nana

Hi Sewvirgo! I am so excited to get the completed pattern, but the sleeves didn't download for me! Help!!


----------



## Sewvirgo

I did the wrong one at first. Try again. It's in PDF form now


----------



## golfing nana

Got it!! I can never thank you and Lena enough! My grand daughter is 6 months old, so I have some time to work on it. It is a beautiful knit and thanks to you, I hope to make it for her! 
Hugs and a BIG THANK YOU!!


----------



## Sewvirgo

You're welcome. I hope the pattern makes sense to you. It is not a simple knit but you learn a lot while working on it. Organizing your charts so you stay on track is very important unless you can just visually tell what to do next on a cable. I am really looking forward to knitting it in superwash DK so it blocks better. I am also planning to use a different center cable. It just seems too bulky to me. I'm looking at Celtic knots for a replacement. The 6 stitch cables that twist on every right side row make the fabric buckle up so I will twist every other right side row. These are the cables that are under the arms. You can see in my pictures what I mean. 
I haven't changed the pattern to reflect my ideas for changes since I wanted to give the original version as much as possible.


----------



## golfing nana

Well, I am just overwhelmed with your generosity! I WILL make this and post pictures! I've got my fingers in a lot of pies at the moment, (don't we all??) but I hope to get back at it after the 4th. Both kids, spouses and grands will be here starting next Friday, thru the 4th, so I may be another week or so before starting again. YOU ROCK!! Thank you again!


----------



## GemsByGranny

Sewvirgo said:


> Here is the pattern complete with sleeve directions. The directions are for the bell bottom sleeve shown in the original coat picture.


Sewvirgo, thank-you for all the work you have put in. I want to knit it, but am not sure how much yarn, wool size and needle size I will need. Did you manage to work that out too? My son would love it for his daughter... I think I may need to make it a bit bigger to account for the time it is going to take me! I will check the pattern again.

How did yours come out? The interim pictures looked good.


----------



## Sewvirgo

GemsByGranny said:


> Sewvirgo, thank-you for all the work you have put in. I want to knit it, but am not sure how much yarn, wool size and needle size I will need. Did you manage to work that out too? My son would love it for his daughter... I think I may need to make it a bit bigger to account for the time it is going to take me! I will check the pattern again.
> 
> How did yours come out? The interim pictures looked good.


The body of the coat is done and one sleeve. Lena is translating the collar and back tie portion and then I can complete the pattern. 
The pattern now includes everything up to the collar and tie. 
I think it's 600 grams of DK yarn on size 4 needles. Gauge is also listed.
Since I'm using a light worsted, my coat will be larger. I will measure everything and include it in pattern.


----------



## Clarey

My thanks to you also, sewvigo. I just loved the pattern and had to make it...even though I don't have anyone to give it to. I have about 5 inches done...I had about the same when I decided I didn't like the Nautical rope so frogged it right down and put in the celtic knots instead. I also took your advice and made the 6 stitch cable every 4th row and it looks much nicer. It has not been an easy knit...every once in a while I had to tink down on a cable that had been knit the wrong way and fixed it. Have to have complete concentration on this project. I can now spot the pattern easily but still have to consult with the different patterns as they don't all twist at the same time. BUT, it is looking good!!! I know it will be worth it. I think I will give it as a raffle gift to a Christmas Bazaar at my church after I have shown it to all and sundry as my prize accomplishment after the Australian Swagger Coat I made. Please thank your friend interpreter as none of us could have proceeded to make this most beautiful coat.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Hi Clarey! I'm so happy you are knitting it! Post a picture please. I really want to see how the celtic knot looks. Tinking down to fix cables has been just one of the skills I've improved on since taking on this project. Short dpn's have been very helpful with this. It does seem to make a lot more sense as you go along and the cables become more intuitive. 
A message to everyone who knits this pattern- please send me your thoughts and advice on improving the directions.


----------



## Clarey

I have a large stash of Sayelle Orlon worsted weight which I am using for this coat, on size 8 needles. I also am going to lengthen it by 10 rows (for now) and hope the size will be compatible with the directions. I may have to add more rows but for now I'll see how it develops to the underarms. This is the first time I am changing needle and yarn size and hope it will come out well. I don't know how to send a picture yet, but my daughter will help me when I have more length on the needles.


----------



## boncamp

Clarey said:


> I have a large stash of Sayelle Orlon worsted weight which I am using for this coat, on size 8 needles. I also am going to lengthen it by 10 rows (for now) and hope the size will be compatible with the directions. I may have to add more rows but for now I'll see how it develops to the underarms. This is the first time I am changing needle and yarn size and hope it will come out well. I don't know how to send a picture yet, but my daughter will help me when I have more length on the needles.


Clarey, I will be interested to learn how yours turns out and whether it makes a larger size. I want to make one for my soon-to-be 8 yr old GGD. I've been wondering whether using a bulky wt. yarn and larger needles would increase the size enough. What do you think?


----------



## Clarey

I am hoping for a larger size coat just by following the directions and using larger needles and yarn. I've never done anything like that before so it will be a learning curve until the project is over. I hope it will be a beautiful coat and not a disfigured mess. Time will tell. I believe the coat is for a size 3 - 4 and I don't think mine will be too much larger. As for your 8 year old you may have to adjust it even more. Perhaps a designer will be able to guide you as far as size goes.


----------



## LenaD

Clarey, if I would need a larger size I probably would calculate my gauge and then add those extra stitches in seed stitches patterns throughout.


----------



## Clarey

Lena, you are so right...if I was going to make this for a certain person I would have my calculator out and indeed put the extra stitches in the seed stitch area. However, this is more of a template project for me...I love challenges. I must thank you for all your help to us in this project. I'm sure there are loads of others who would like to knit this gorgeous coat. I can't wait to see pictures. When you see them I think you should feel gratified for your part in making this possible for us. Heartfelt thanks to you and Sewvirgo. Bravo.


----------



## LenaD

Sewvirgo, it's very short and unspecific, but hope it helps.
Pick up stitches along the neck loop edge and knit 8 rows. Fold it in half and stitch/sew to the back/wrong side using Kitchener stitch. 
Collar: 
Skip about 6cm (about 2 ¼ -2 ½) from the edge of the collar and pick up stitches along the neck loop again, leave another 6 cm (2 ¼-2 ½) from the other end. Knit these stitches as a seed stitch pattern. 
After 14 rows decrease in every other row both sides: 1stitch, 2stitches, 3stitches and 4 stitches. 
Pick up stitches along rounded corners and knit it together with the rest of the collar. After 4 rows change needles to #6, knit 1 row. Change back to #3.5 needles and knit 4 more rows. Fold it in half and stitch /sew to the back/wrong side with the Kitchener stitch.
Tie: 
On the back somewhere along the waist level pick up 11 stitches and knit as: 2 k, 7 stitch as seed stitch pattern, 2 k. Knit for about 36 &#1089;m long, bind off. Repeat for the other side. Tie the bow and secure.


----------



## Sewvirgo

I see what you mean! I may have to wing it. Thank you.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Done!!!

Pattern is complete to the best of my abilities. Don't hesitate to suggest improvements.


----------



## loubroy

What a fantastic job you have done. I would never have been able to recreate that beautiful coat. Thank you so much.


----------



## Noreen

give yourself the gold medal - absolutely gorgeous - you are very talented and your work is fantastic


----------



## MaryCarter

Ditto, I am in awe. I have saved the pattern (thank you) but might need to wait a while for the courage. Can't wait to see the completed coat.


----------



## fran the florist

You are quite incredible, I think everyone of us wants to thank you. Now all we have to do is copy!! Frances


----------



## Noreen

Just idle curiosity but does anyone know the name of the book that the original coat cable patterns were found in - i really like the cable/braid one used on the front but without the key there is no way I will ever be able to figure it out LOL


----------



## bagibird

Absolutely sublime!! Thank you so much for your talent, your work and your generosity.


----------



## nissa

Sewvirgo, we all can not thank you enough for all that you have done for us all. Thank you so very very much. Your work is beautiful! I hope someday I can be just as good, thank you for being such an inspiration.


----------



## LenaD

Sewvirgo, good job. You did it.


----------



## Sewvirgo

The Nautical Braid in the center front was on a website that's included in the pattern. Lena posted the pictures for the cables. I don't know what book she used.


----------



## golfing nana

Dear Sewvirgo,
Thank you again for your generosity in writing and sharing this pattern. It's way over my ability, but I'm going to give it a try! One step (or row!) at a time, if I need to! IF and when it's finished, I'll post a picture! 
Thank you again for your time and effort. You are so appreciated!!


----------



## Kaiess

Kudos Sewvirgo. (or as they say here, 'Chapeau!'.) 
I endorse all of the messages of thanks and praise. What an amazingly generous thing you have done. I will definitely make this at some point. 
In appreciation, Kathy.


----------



## Kaiess

Sewvirgo - Can you remember the length of the circular needle you used to hold all of the cast-on stitches please? I haven't used circulars much so will need to buy one.
Thank you.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Kaiess said:


> Sewvirgo - Can you remember the length of the circular needle you used to hold all of the cast-on stitches please? I haven't used circulars much so will need to buy one.
> Thank you.


If you want to knit the coat on straight needles, you can knit the back and front sections separately and sew together when done. Send me a PM if you need help with the numbers. 
If you have to buy one, get 32" or longer in a size 4. I would get as long as I could find so I could use it for a shawl or blanket in the future. You need size 3 needle for the neck band and collar border but you can fit those stitches on straight needles. 
Allons-y!


----------



## heathercheryl

Sewvirgo said:


> Done!!!
> 
> Pattern is complete to the best of my abilities. Don't hesitate to suggest improvements.


THANK YOU so much, Sewvirgo, for your work on this and thank you for sharing the pattern with us. I am going to make this for my granddaughter and I will definitely post a picture. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## heathercheryl

Sewvirgo said:


> Done!!!
> 
> Pattern is complete to the best of my abilities. Don't hesitate to suggest improvements.


THANK YOU so much, Sewvirgo, for your work on this and thank you for sharing the pattern with us. I am going to make this for my granddaughter and I will definitely post a picture. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## heathercheryl

Sewvirgo said:


> Done!!!
> 
> Pattern is complete to the best of my abilities. Don't hesitate to suggest improvements.


THANK YOU so much, Sewvirgo, for your work on this and thank you for sharing the pattern with us. I am going to make this for my granddaughter and I will definitely post a picture. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## heathercheryl

Sewvirgo said:


> Done!!!
> 
> Pattern is complete to the best of my abilities. Don't hesitate to suggest improvements.


THANK YOU so much, Sewvirgo, for your work on this and thank you for sharing the pattern with us. I am going to make this for my granddaughter and I will definitely post a picture. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Kaiess

Sewvirgo said:


> If you want to knit the coat on straight needles, you can knit the back and front sections separately and sew together when done. Send me a PM if you need help with the numbers.
> If you have to buy one, get 32" or longer in a size 4. I would get as long as I could find so I could use it for a shawl or blanket in the future. You need size 3 needle for the neck band and collar border but you can fit those stitches on straight needles.
> Allons-y!


Thank you. Knitting English style on long needles for many years - right one tucked into armpit - I want to train myself to knit Continental style because I have had difficulty knitting with short needles and them flopping around. I have saved so many patterns on circulars that I just have to do it! I want to start on socks too.
:lol:


----------



## flightpath

My thanks and admiration to all involved in pulling this together and making a usable pattern available to all!! I have downloaded the pattern to treasure. Watching the photos of projects. Not something I am currently able to tackle, but maybe next year. You should be proud of your efforts that are bringing, and will bring, so much pleasure to so many. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewvirgo

Kaiess said:


> Thank you. Knitting English style on long needles for many years - right one tucked into armpit - I want to train myself to knit Continental style because I have had difficulty knitting with short needles and them flopping around. I have saved so many patterns on circulars that I just have to do it! I want to start on socks too.
> :lol:


If you want to start using circular needles, it may be worth it to get a set of interchangeables to save you having to get many different sizes. There are many brands out there and knitters have strong opinions on their favorites. 
Sock knitters also have favorite methods. Double point needles, 9" circulars, 12" circulars, magic loop, etc..
There are also socks you can knit on 2 needles and stitch the seam flat (I think it's called a Bickford Seam). Here is an example http://www.lindascraftique.com/free/tnsocks.htm

It's good to stretch your abilities and keep learning. This coat definitely did that for me!


----------



## Kaiess

Sewvirgo said:


> If you want to start using circular needles, it may be worth it to get a set of interchangeables to save you having to get many different sizes. There are many brands out there and knitters have strong opinions on their favorites.
> Sock knitters also have favorite methods. Double point needles, 9" circulars, 12" circulars, magic loop, etc..
> There are also socks you can knit on 2 needles and stitch the seam flat (I think it's called a Bickford Seam). Here is an example http://www.lindascraftique.com/free/tnsocks.htm
> 
> It's good to stretch your abilities and keep learning. This coat definitely did that for me!


Thanks for the advice. I've been saving info and opinions from the people here and it's invaluable.
I never give in and I have oodles of patience so I'll get there in the end. Except for DPNs though - tried them once. Never again!


----------



## Sandy Michalik

I would also like an easy to understand English pattern for this coat


----------



## Sewvirgo

Sandy Michalik said:


> I would also like an easy to understand English pattern for this coat


The pattern is available as Elizabeth Coat on the previous page and also under the KP section of user submitted patterns.


----------



## rose haft

It's beautiful coat.


----------



## Sewvirgo

If anyone needs to knit this coat on 2 needles, these are the numbers to break it down into 3 sections.

Elizabeth Coat
Directions for knitting on 2 needles
Right Side
Row 1- 3 stitches in sd st, p1, (A), p1, 3st in sd st, (B), 3 st in sd st, p1, (A), p1, 3 st in sd st, (C), 3 st in sd st, p1, (D), p1, 4st in sd st, k1 for selvage edge to use for seam.
Continue knitting in pattern following directions for coat on circular needles.

Back of Coat
Row 1- K1 for selvage edge to use for seam, 4st in sd st, p1, (D), p1, 8 st in sd st, p1, (E), p1, 8 st in sd st, p1, (F), p1, 8st in sd st, (C), 8st in sd st, p1, (F), p1, 8 st in sd st, p1, (E), p1, 8st in sd st, p1, (D), p1, 4 st in sd st, K1 for selvage edge to use for seam.
Continue knitting in pattern following directions for coat on circular needles.

Left Side
Row 1- - K1 for selvage edge to use for seam, 4 st in sd st, p1, (D), p1, 3 st in sd st, (C), 3 st in sd st, p1, (A), p1, 7 st in sd st, p1, knit 31 stitches for the stockinet section, p1, 7 st in sd st, p1, (A), p1, 3 st in sd st.
Continue knitting in pattern following directions for coat on circular needles.


----------



## Sewvirgo

I forgot to include the cast on numbers for the two needle version so here they are;

Elizabeth Coat
Directions for knitting on 2 needles


Right Side- Cast on 103 and knit 8 rows of seed stitch or garter stitch.
Row 1 of cables
3 stitches in sd st, p1, (A), p1, 3st in sd st, (B), 3 st in sd st, p1, (A), p1, 3 st in sd st, (C), 3 st in sd st, p1, (D), p1, 4st in sd st, k1 for selvage edge to use for seam.
Continue knitting in pattern following directions for coat on circular needles.

Back of Coat- Cast on 124 and knit 8 rows in seed stitch or garter stitch.
Row 1 of cables 
K1 for selvage edge to use for seam, 4st in sd st, p1, (D), p1, 8 st in sd st, p1, (E), p1, 8 st in sd st, p1, (F), p1, 8st in sd st, (C), 8st in sd st, p1, (F), p1, 8 st in sd st, p1, (E), p1, 8st in sd st, p1, (D), p1, 4 st in sd st, K1 for selvage edge to use for seam.
Continue knitting in pattern following directions for coat on circular needles.

Left Side- Cast on 107
Row 1- 
K1 for selvage edge to use for seam, 4 st in sd st, p1, (D), p1, 3 st in sd st, (C), 3 st in sd st, p1, (A), p1, 7 st in sd st, p1, knit 31 stitches for the stockinet section, p1, 7 st in sd st, p1, (A), p1, 3 st in sd st.

Continue knitting in pattern following directions for coat on circular needles.

I hope this makes it a little easier.


----------



## Noreen

Sewvirgo said:


> I forgot to include the cast on numbers for the two needle version so here they are;
> 
> Thanks for the update


----------



## Patricia1234

Hi Lena

Believe it or not but I had this pattern translated to English but the Russian lady doesn't speak English very well so the pattern is still eluding me. Could you send me a copy. I would like to knit for my 3 grand babies sizes 3, 4,5

You would save me much aggravation as I have been searching since since my first grand baby was borne. Also what size needles and wool do I use and what ply wool.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Kaiess

Patricia1234 said:


> the pattern is still eluding me. Could you send me a copy. I would like to knit for my 3 grand babies sizes 3, 4,5


Patricia - I am going to try to attach the pdf here but if it doesn't work if you pm me I can send you a copy of the final pdf.
Kathy


----------



## Kaiess

OK - I think it has worked.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

disgo said:


> Amazing how many of you must have not done an Aran stitch pattern with multiple cables, diamonds, background fillers etc. That is why Zimmerman never included a lot in her patterns because you were supposed to have conquered her stitch patterns in *her numerous books on stitch patterns*. ...


Maybe you have Elizabeth Zimmermann confused with Barbara G. Walker?? EZ wrote a grand total of FOUR books and none of them has a slew of stitch patterns. None of the subsequent collections of her newsletters have a lot of stitch patterns either. 
Knitting Workshop
Knitting Without Tears
Knitting Around
Knitter's Almanac
Yes, I have and have read and used all of them, as well as some of the ones her daughter produced from her writings after EZ's death.

On the other hand, BW wrote four books of stitch patterns, and a few others: 
A Treasury of Knitting Patterns
A Second Treasury of Knitting Patterns
Charted Knitting Designs: A Third Treasury of Knitting Patterns
A Fourth Treasury of Knitting Patterns
Mosaic Knitting
Knitting from the Top
Learn to Knit Afghan Book
Sampler Knitting
The Craft of Lace Knitting
The Craft of Cable-Stitch Knitting
The last three of those may be missing from my library. The others are all any knitter really needs to knit anything at all.

Unfortunately, too many English-speaking knitters rely too much on printed, step-by-step, hand-holding patterns and are unwilling and/or unable to step outside of their self-imposed mold and adventure into using a basic outline to make their own knits. Obviously, that hasn't happened in the many countries where charts predominate.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

dunnville89 said:


> thank you. I have a niece who is fluent in French but she lives in New Hampshire. I'll try purchasing one pattern and posting it.


Here's hoping she's a knitter. Knowing the language without knowing the techiniques and the relevant lingo in your own language doesn't make for easy translation.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Noreen said:


> Just idle curiosity but does anyone know the name of the book that the original coat cable patterns were found in - i really like the cable/braid one used on the front but without the key there is no way I will ever be able to figure it out LOL


The Harmony Guide to Aran Knitting


----------



## Sewvirgo

https://picasaweb.google.com/Kazulya76/rZOBWB

Check out this site and see if it works for you.

I don't know how to make it a "live" link but if you hightlight the whole line, you can right click and choose "go to" from the pop up menu.

Maybe Jessica-Jean can fix it.


----------



## Aimee'smom

.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sewvirgo said:


> :arrow: http://picasaweb.google.com/Kazulya76/rZOBWB
> 
> Check out this site and see if it works for you.
> 
> I don't know how to make it a "live" link but if you hightlight the whole line, you can right click and choose "go to" from the pop up menu.
> 
> Maybe Jessica-Jean can fix it.


Easy fix = remove the 's' from the http


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sewvirgo said:


> :arrow: http://picasaweb.google.com/Kazulya76/rZOBWB
> 
> Check out this site and see if it works for you.
> 
> I don't know how to make it a "live" link but if you hightlight the whole line, you can right click and choose "go to" from the pop up menu.
> 
> Maybe Jessica-Jean can fix it.


Easy fix = remove the 's' from the http


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sewvirgo said:


> :arrow: http://picasaweb.google.com/Kazulya76/rZOBWB
> 
> Check out this site and see if it works for you.
> 
> I don't know how to make it a "live" link but if you hightlight the whole line, you can right click and choose "go to" from the pop up menu.
> 
> Maybe Jessica-Jean can fix it.


Easy fix = remove the 's' from the http

Sheesh! They've posted the_entire_ book! I guess Russia's got other priorities than chasing down copyright infringers.


----------



## Marny CA

Dcsmith77 said:


> I love "spokes" for "needles." Just shows the limitations of computers. They really can't do everything. A beautiful pattern, but an awful lot of work for a 4 year old to spill ice cream on....


You presume she will be allowed to eat while wearing this gorgeous coat! LOL


----------



## Marny CA

LenaD said:


> You are welcome. Hope it helps you to get started.
> Unfortunately it wasn't very detailed. In Russia we barely ever use written pattern, mostly charts. Plus each and every one of us adapts projects to yarn, needles and body shape. So there is no reason for Russians to write long and detailed instructions.:lol:
> 
> P.S. I wrote a letter to Tanya and asked if she would like to write a more detailed instruction.
> 
> *beaz*, Google may not translate it, or it translates in something that doesn't make any sense. I've learned it when I was trying to translate English patterns to Russian. :-(


My mom spoke Russian as a child but moving to USA back in 1920 meant NOT speaking anything but English.

When I met my husband his uncle spoke fluently and it was such a pleasure hearing my mom once again enjoying her language!

Thank you!


----------



## Mirror

28 pages a lot so written pattern here or only char I saw .


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Mirror said:


> 28 pages a lot so written pattern here or only char I saw .


 :?:


----------



## 1Rosie1

http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.knittingparadise.com%2Fupload%2F2014%2F6%2F22%2F1403483952796-elizabeth_coat_pattern_with_sleeves.pdf&h=ATMksmlsZoIH3xDkTZRvKSVLYRBWvv_HW5QI4JE9IL4h3HtGC2t9QriFhspSq6vT1_11GKx-qk7ln3QKyJ7-G8buuVjL-WtY4QlsIYYf1RtEA5ixmTLlKrMmOZUz9VmtWlg


----------



## lynetteyates

I know this is an old thread, but I have recently started to knit this coat for my great niece. The only part I am not getting is how many stitches should I have on my needle when I start dividing for the bodice. I see about the decreasing, every 14/18 rows.... til it is 11 inches long. I would love to know how many stitches I should have on at that point, and each section. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## helen22

I would love this pattern is there an English version available please


----------



## kimm2boys

Try this: http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=5575589067&blog=18832375&frame_type=blog_profile


----------



## Jessica-Jean

kimm2boys said:


> Try this: http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=5575589067&blog=18832375&frame_type=blog_profile


I'm losing patience with blogs that insist one sign in. Is there _really_ a pattern on that blog for that lovely coat?


----------



## vacuous

Is this the pattern you are looking for? I must admit that I have not read this thread in full. I clicked on the download button on the link below, and a pattern was populated.

http://www.beautifulskills.com/2017/04/ElizabethCoat.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean

vacuous said:


> Is this the pattern you are looking for? I must admit that I have not read this thread in full. I clicked on the download button on the link below, and a pattern was populated.
> 
> http://www.beautifulskills.com/2017/04/ElizabethCoat.html


Thanks for that link! It's new, only created last month. Now, since I do prefer charts to straight text, I'll go back and dig out the charts ... or make some. I know a baby girl and a doting grandmother who might like to make it for her.


----------



## sharijoy

So far I have had a few issues with this pattern but mostly has gone pretty well with a little help.
I have now finished the left bodice and am not sure how to get started on the right bodice. The explanation is not clear to me.
I have attached the wording. Can I get some help on this please? Sewvirgo you seem to be very talented at this. ????


----------



## sharijoy

Sorry, The pattern I am talking about in "Elizabeth Coat"


----------



## sharijoy

Sorry, The pattern I am talking about in "Elizabeth Coat"


----------



## babyamma

LenaD said:


> You are welcome. Hope it helps you to get started.
> Unfortunately it wasn't very detailed. In Russia we barely ever use written pattern, mostly charts. Plus each and every one of us adapts projects to yarn, needles and body shape. So there is no reason for Russians to write long and detailed instructions.:lol:
> 
> P.S. I wrote a letter to Tanya and asked if she would like to write a more detailed instruction.
> 
> *beaz*, Google may not translate it, or it translates in something that doesn't make any sense. I've learned it when I was trying to translate English patterns to Russian. :-(


 Me and many others tried all to find another French Pattern in English....i tried my best, was helped by a relative who is learning French...but only a knitter can translate it properly.


----------



## bjcann

Does anyone have charts for this beautiful coat? I'd love to make it for my granddaughter.


----------

